# Forum Iweb



## davethesith (2 Septembre 2006)

Voilà , je cherche des utilisateurs Iweb qui seraient ok pour utiliser ce post afin de discuter de ce logiciel, échanger des idées, trouver des solutions à des soucis.... sans créer des dizaines de posts.

Qu'en pensez vous ?

Des personnes interessées ?


----------



## zebulon35 (2 Septembre 2006)

ok pour moi

je suis abonné RSS aussi au forum apple sur iweb

http://discussions.apple.com/index.jspa

beaucoup d'info sur iweb (si on comprend l'anglais  )

j'ai abandonné rapidweaver pour basculer tout le site familial sur iweb: il n'y a pas photo en terme de facilité de mise en page  ; ok il y a des limitations (c'est iweb version 1) mais quel soulagement de ne plus bricoler dans le code pour faire une mise page


----------



## davethesith (2 Septembre 2006)

effectivement, c'est un logiciel vraiment cool. Sans doute limité mais après tout, c'est ce que l'on a dit d'Imovie ou de Garage Band dans leurs premières versions.

Merci pour le lien, c'est ce genre d'info que l'on peut mettre sur le post.

A ce propos, trouvé ce petit freeware Iwebmore qui permet d'ajouter quelques fonctions. Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de le tester.


----------



## zebulon35 (3 Septembre 2006)

voilà les liens que j'ai trouvé sur le forum apple:

http://web.mac.com/varkgirl/iWeb/Aardvarkland/Add forms.html
http://web.mac.com/thgewecke/iWeb/1/Tips.html
http://web.mac.com/cbrantly/iWeb/Software/iWeb Enhancer.html
http://web.mac.com/btkirman/iWeb/Stuff/Welcome.html
http://www.rowan-cottage.co.uk/Site/Autoplay Music.html
http://web.mac.com/abenningfield/iWeb/CameraObscura/The Camera Obscura.html
http://www.couloir.org/js_slideshow/#2
http://iwebmore.ctrl-j.eu/iWebMore.html
http://web.mac.com/sboben/iWeb/11Mystics/SupportingImagery.html
http://web.mac.com/btkirman/iWeb/Stuff/Welcome.html

on trouve là un ensemble de site fait avec iweb et avec plein d'astuces que je n'ai pas testé (ajouter html, flash etc)

@+


----------



## davethesith (3 Septembre 2006)

Super tous ces liens . un travail de fourmi !!

par contre, je bute sur un soucis bien nul : mon imac G5 a dû faire un tour vers la case SAV !! A cause d'un soucis USB. J'espère le récuperer rapidement !!

Et comme on ne peut pas installer iweb sur un G4 400 (mon autre ordi !!), me voilà en panne d'Iweb pour quelques temps. Il faut dire que le G4 est toujours sous Panther et non Tiger !!

Ce qui ne m'empéchera pas d'animer le post en continuant à chercher trucs et astuces et à fédérer des utilisateurs autour de ce logicie qui, franchement , vaut le coup !!


----------



## silaxi (16 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai beau chercher, ici et ailleurs, je ne trouve pas de réponse.

Lorsque je crée un lien sur une de mes pages avec iWeb, le lien se lance dans la même page. Dans certain cas, par exemple quand c'est lien vers une page externe, j'aimerai qu'il s'ouvre dans une nouvelle page.
Je l'ai déjà vu sur d'autres sites fais avec iWeb mais moi je n'ai pas trouvé.
Vous avez une idée?


----------



## davethesith (17 Septembre 2006)

je pense qu'il faut tu utilises une balise html qui permet d'ouvrir une autre page pour cherger ton lien.

Mais mon imac étant en réparation , je ne peux te le confirmer. Je vais tacher de me renseigner


----------



## mOOnSlide (20 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour.

Moi je n'ai pas encore utilisé Iweb, je n'ai fais que le survoler.
J'aurais aimé savoir si il y avait une possibilité d'insérer des animations flash sous Iweb ?
Lorsque j'importe un fichier *.swf, Iweb ne semble pas le reconnaître ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## davethesith (21 Septembre 2006)

Je ne crois pas que cela soit encore possible. Mais cela devrait se faire dans la version 2 qui sortira en même temps que Léopard (Mac OS X.5)


----------



## mOOnSlide (24 Septembre 2006)

Oki, merci de ces précisions  

euh juste une p'tite question, ceux qui ont OS X (Tiger) pourront ils bénéficier des mises à jours des logiciels Apple (série Ilife) sans passer sous Léopard ?


----------



## davethesith (24 Septembre 2006)

tout dépendra de la date de sortie d'Ilife 07. si c'est avant Léopard, alors oui, on pourra la mettre à jour. Sinon... cela dépendra d'Apple


----------



## klemensss (27 Septembre 2006)

C'est la première fois que j'utilise i web et déjà un prob!! J'avais créé vite fait un site de photos pr commencer pr voir ce que ça donnait... Puis j'ai décidé de m'y mettre sérieusement donc j'ai créé une page d'accueil, un blog.....et supprimé mon premier site photo. Et now quand je vais sous mon adresse on me dit que ce site n'existe pas??!! Svp aidez moi je suis larguée!
Merci!


----------



## davethesith (27 Septembre 2006)

Sur quel hébergeur est tu ? 

Certains exigent que la première page s'appelle Index par exemple.

Si tu n'es pas sur .Mac, il faut que tu uploade tes pages avec un logiciel FTP (comme Cyberduck qui est gratuit)


----------



## klemensss (27 Septembre 2006)

Je suis sur .mac ..... Au début ça fonctionnait!


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Septembre 2006)

iWeb 2 sortira en janvier,
Leopard bien plus tard 

La gestion des swf ne d&#233;pend pas de l'OS mais de l'application.


----------



## davethesith (27 Septembre 2006)

ha, je ne suis pas spécialiste .mac !!

Si quelqun qui a créé son site sur .Mac avec Iweb peut te répondre, il est le bienvenue


----------



## klemensss (27 Septembre 2006)

Merci quand même pour tes réponses!! Alors....avis aux amateurs! Please help me!!!


----------



## zebulon35 (28 Septembre 2006)

klemensss a dit:


> C'est la première fois que j'utilise i web et déjà un prob!! J'avais créé vite fait un site de photos pr commencer pr voir ce que ça donnait... Puis j'ai décidé de m'y mettre sérieusement donc j'ai créé une page d'accueil, un blog.....et supprimé mon premier site photo. Et now quand je vais sous mon adresse on me dit que ce site n'existe pas??!! Svp aidez moi je suis larguée!
> Merci!



chaque site sous iweb avec .mac a une adresse du type:

web.mac.com/ton nom utilisateur/iweb/nom du site/ nom de la première page du site

si tu as détruit ton premier site et donc la première page de ce site, ton nouveau site a une nouvelle adresse

tu pourras visiter le site et lire la nouvelle adresse en sélectionnant "visiter" en bas à gauche de la fenêtre iweb : ceci permet de visiter le dernier site publier


----------



## klemensss (28 Septembre 2006)

Aaaaaah ok! Je croyais que l'adresse &#233;tait juste web.mac.com/nomd'utilisateur
Merci pour ton aide!!!


----------



## Sophiste (28 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite me construire un site, assez simple, et contenant essentiellement du texte. La solution iweb me paraît tentante parce que je ne connais strictement rien au htlm et que j'ai un compte .mac.

Je me pose cependant quelques questions. Peut-on à partir d'iweb créer des liens permettant la consultation de fichiers pdf ?

J'ai lu aussi quelque part qu'iweb traite souvent, mais pas systématiquement, du texte comme une image avec les conséquences que ça implique en terme de lourdeur. Y a-t-il des règles à observer pour éviter cela ?

Et d'une manière plus générale, quelles règles observer pour que la navigation soit fluide et qu'une page ne mette pas plus de quelques secondes à se charger complètement ?

Sinon existe-t-il une alternative à iweb (je répète que je ne connais rien au htlm) ?

D'avance merci.


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Septembre 2006)

Sophiste a dit:


> Je souhaite me construire un site, assez simple, et contenant essentiellement du texte. La solution iweb me paraît tentante parce que je ne connais strictement rien au htlm et que j'ai un compte .mac.


Bonne idée 



Sophiste a dit:


> Je me pose cependant quelques questions. Peut-on à partir d'iweb créer des liens permettant la consultation de fichiers pdf ?


Aucun soucis: Inspecteur>Lien>Activer lien vers: fichier



Sophiste a dit:


> J'ai lu aussi quelque part qu'iweb traite souvent, mais pas systématiquement, du texte comme une image avec les conséquences que ça implique en terme de lourdeur. Y a-t-il des règles à observer pour éviter cela ?


Eviter de superposer image & texte, et encore depuis les dernières MàJ d'iWeb, on n'a plus trop ce problème 



Sophiste a dit:


> Et d'une manière plus générale, quelles règles observer pour que la navigation soit fluide et qu'une page ne mette pas plus de quelques secondes à se charger complètement ?


Eviter de mettre de trop grosses images: attention quand on utilise le navigateur multimédia, il n'optimise pas toujours l'image pour le web :rolleyse: Tu peux utiliser smallimages pour résoudre ce soucis 



Sophiste a dit:


> Sinon existe-t-il une alternative à iweb (je répète que je ne connais rien au htlm) ?


RapidWeaver, Sandvox



Sophiste a dit:


> D'avance merci.


Mais pas de quoi


----------



## Sophiste (28 Septembre 2006)

Merci pour tes réponses claires !


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Septembre 2006)

Sophiste a dit:


> Merci pour tes r&#233;ponses claires !


Ici, on dit merci avec ce truc =>


----------



## zebulon35 (29 Septembre 2006)

Je me pose cependant quelques questions. Peut-on &#224; partir d'iweb cr&#233;er des liens permettant la consultation de fichiers pdf ?

_*oui : inspecteur iweb et choisir lien vers un fichier*_

J'ai lu aussi quelque part qu'iweb traite souvent, mais pas syst&#233;matiquement, du texte comme une image avec les cons&#233;quences que &#231;a implique en terme de lourdeur. Y a-t-il des r&#232;gles &#224; observer pour &#233;viter cela ?

_*non voir la version 2 en 2007 ?*_


Sinon existe-t-il une alternative &#224; iweb (je r&#233;p&#232;te que je ne connais rien au htlm) ?

rapidweaver n&#233;cessite une connaissance en html css et tout le bazar

je ai abandonn&#233; rapidweaver malgr&#233; certains limitations de la version 1 de iweb:
- avec rapiweaver
1-il faut naviguer entre le mode &#233;dition et le mode visualisation: p&#233;nible
2-aligner les diff&#233;rentes images avec du texte rel&#232;ve parfois du parcours du combattant
3-pour mettre des couleurs qui ne sont pas pr&#233;vues dans le th&#232;me, il faut bricoler le html

rapidweaver est destin&#233; au personnes qui n'ont pas peur de modifier html et pour cette utlisation il est certainement au top

quelques fonctions tip top de iweb et super simples: le "what you see is what you get"; ceci coupl&#233; avec les rep&#232;res d'alignement (fa&#231;on "pages ou keynotes") permettent d'ajuster images et textes au pixel.


----------



## zemzem (30 Septembre 2006)

Je suis en train d'aider une amie &#224; refaire son site iWeb h&#233;berg&#233; en .com ...

Ma question, est'il possible d'utiliser la fonction "blog" pour en faire une sorte de "livre d'or" ?ou faut'il un .mac ?


----------



## zebulon35 (1 Octobre 2006)

zemzem a dit:


> Je suis en train d'aider une amie à refaire son site iWeb hébergé en .com ...
> 
> Ma question, est'il possible d'utiliser la fonction "blog" pour en faire une sorte de "livre d'or" ?ou faut'il un .mac ?



pour activer les commentaires sur le blog et la fonction de recherche, il faut un compte .mac


----------



## zemzem (1 Octobre 2006)

zebulon35 a dit:


> pour activer les commentaires sur le blog et la fonction de recherche, il faut un compte .mac




Grrrr ..!!! J'espère que la version 2 donnera plus de possibilités aux non .Mac  

Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## béné (2 Octobre 2006)

klemensss a dit:


> Aaaaaah ok! Je croyais que l'adresse était juste web.mac.com/nomd'utilisateur
> Merci pour ton aide!!!




oui en effet....
tu cliques dans iweb sur le site dont tu veux connaitre l'adresse, tu fais visiter en bas et hop, l'adresse est dans la barre d'adresse!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## béné (2 Octobre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Ici, on dit merci avec ce truc =>



comme tu as l'air de maitriser les petits trucs....je me permets de te solliciter...comment faire pour que personne ne puisse te piquer tes images?
Je m'explique:
J'ai en projet la creation d'une vitrine web sur laquelle je souhaite mettre en ligne des photos d'artiste (vi, mais c'est les miennes alors j'ai le droit!!). cependant, n'ai pas envie qu'on me les pique en faisant des enregistre sous ou des pomme+C, pomme+V...
Y a til un logiciel particulier? une manip patriculiere?
Je precise que j'utilise Iweb avec compte .mac .
Mille mercis par avance!:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## marssb (2 Octobre 2006)

bonjour,
j'utilise iweb, depuis 2jours, et il répond a toutes mes attentes, et même plus ! ! ! 
j'ai un PowerBook G4 1ghz, sous 10.9.3, ça rame un peu, mais ça fonctionne bien, j'ai quelques questions à vous poser :
comment savoir le poids des photos que l'on insère, pour pouvoir les optimiser au besoin, et que me conseillez vous comme définition d'image de base, pour un site de peintre, sans que ce soit trop lourd ? J'aurais a la fin, une quinzaine de pages, et 30 photos, y a t il un moyen de savoir le poids d'une page ? 
toutes mes pages étant sous le même schéma, il y a t'il un moyen pour dupliquer le schéma que j'ai fabriqué, et le reproduire, afin de ne pas avoir à refaire entièrement chaque page, sinon existe t il une règle, ou un système de quadrillage afin de mettre d'un page a l'autre, les éléments a la même place 
voici le début de mon site : http://web.mac.com/marcelle.benhamou/iWeb
petit conseil, je me suis inscrite a l'essai gratuit de imac, pour deux mois, le temps de faire le site, comme ça c'est très simple de le publier, et je peux le voir en ligne, et donc le modifier "minute par minute" ! ! ! 
merci de vos réponses
Marcelle


----------



## béné (2 Octobre 2006)

marssb a dit:


> bonjour,
> j'utilise iweb, depuis 2jours, et il répond a toutes mes attentes, et même plus ! ! !
> j'ai un PowerBook G4 1ghz, sous 10.9.3, ça rame un peu, mais ça fonctionne bien, j'ai quelques questions à vous poser :
> comment savoir le poids des photos que l'on insère, pour pouvoir les optimiser au besoin, et que me conseillez vous comme définition d'image de base, pour un site de peintre, sans que ce soit trop lourd ? J'aurais a la fin, une quinzaine de pages, et 30 photos, y a t il un moyen de savoir le poids d'une page ?
> ...



Iweb est un outil formidable pour qui ne maitrise pas le langage HTML (comme moi!!!!!) et tres ludique il faut le souligner....
Mefie toi ta page 2006/2 est restee comme le modele!


----------



## marssb (2 Octobre 2006)

félicitations pour ton premier mac ! ! ! 
j'ai corrigé la page 2007/2,c'est le début 
bise 
marcelle


----------



## béné (2 Octobre 2006)

marssb a dit:


> félicitations pour ton premier mac ! ! !
> j'ai corrigé la page 2007/2,c'est le début
> bise
> marcelle



c'est mieux en effet !!!!!
bravo pour tes peintures aussi!


----------



## holy graal (7 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'a découvert iweb et je trouve ça super simple pour qui, comme moi, n'a pas envie de passer des plombes à comprendre comment ça marche ... en 10 mns on est capable de créer un site !

Sauf que j'ai des pbs que j'arrive pas à résoudre. Mon site contient du texte et quand je zoom (pomme +) sur safari, ça fout un boxon dingue. Les titres se chevauchent et tout est en dessus dessous et après impossible de retrouver un affichage normal ...

Est-ce qu'une bonne âme sait si je peux "interdire" le zoom sur certaine zone de texte (et l'autoriser sur d'autre ? J'ai cherché cherché (voilà les plombes qui me rattrapent) et rien !

à bientôt

Holy


----------



## flotow (7 Octobre 2006)

Le zoom, c'est Safari qui le fait, et non pas la page/iWeb donc, non. Par contre, tu peux utiliser une structure de sute qui permette de ne pas avoir ce type de pbs


----------



## guillaume13 (9 Octobre 2006)

Salut,

je voulais savoir comment faire lorsque l'on créé une nouvelle page pour que le titre de celle ci n'apparaisse pas dans la barre de menu/navigation du haut ?

merci


----------



## GaelW-Mac (9 Octobre 2006)

D&#233;cocher "inclure la page dans le menu de navigation" dans l'Inspecteur de Page


----------



## vg93179 (10 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour, 
Naissance de ma fille oblige, on s'est dit avec ma femme qu'on allait r&#233;pondre aux envies des uns et des autres de voir notre enfant en photos, vid&#233;os, et autres news. Rien de tel qu'un site, donc, et c'est l&#224; l'occas de s'abonner &#224; .mac, et m&#234;me de r&#233;cup&#233;rer mon compte vieux de 6 ans, &#224; l'&#233;poque ou c'&#233;tait gratos. 
On se met donc &#224; iweb. Mais chacun de notre c&#244;t&#233;. 
Donc ma femme a cr&#233;er une page de photos, et moi un site avec podcast. 
J'aimerais donc ins&#233;rer les pages de ma femme au sein du site cr&#233;&#233;. Pas moyen de faire cela simplement, dans iweb, ou de r&#233;cup&#233;rer les pages du site dans iweb ? 
Parce que pour le moment, je remplace les pages directement dans le dossier web de mon idisk, mais c'est assez fastidieux. 
On ne peut pas comme avec un dreamviewer importer des pages toutes faites  ? 

Merci de vos r&#233;ponses !


----------



## guillaume13 (10 Octobre 2006)

GaelW@mac.com a dit:


> Décocher "inclure la page dans le menu de navigation" dans l'Inspecteur de Page



merci


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Octobre 2006)

Non il n'y a pas de fonction d'importation ou d'&#233;dition partag&#233; dans iWeb 1,
mais iWeb 2 sort en janvier, et il se murmure des choses


----------



## vg93179 (11 Octobre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Non il n'y a pas de fonction d'importation ou d'édition partagé dans iWeb 1,
> mais iWeb 2 sort en janvier, et il se murmure des choses



ah oui c'est embêtant quand même... quelle drôle d'idée....


----------



## mOOnSlide (18 Janvier 2007)

Une ch'tite question sur Iweb...
Je n'arrive pas &#224; cr&#233;er des liens, avec l'inspecteur de liens, sur des images gifs anim&#233;es, est ce normal ? 
Sur des images fixes ou du texte par contre pas de probl&#232;me.

Merci d'avance


----------



## loustic (18 Janvier 2007)

mOOnSlide a dit:


> Une ch'tite question sur Iweb...
> Je n'arrive pas &#224; cr&#233;er des liens, avec l'inspecteur de liens, sur des images gifs anim&#233;es, est ce normal ?
> Sur des images fixes ou du texte par contre pas de probl&#232;me.
> 
> Merci d'avance


Essaye de placer sur l'image une figure compl&#233;tement transparente, sans remplissage ni bordure (rectangle) et de l'activer comme lien.
Je ne l'ai pas exp&#233;riment&#233; !!!   A&#239;e !!!


----------



## baltique (18 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

je travaille avec un bonheur certain sur iWeb. question : J'ai fait deux sites dans iWeb : je voudrais que le deuxi&#232;me soit prot&#233;g&#233; par un mot de passe. Je ne suis pas sur un compte.mac...Comment faire?
merci !


----------



## loustic (18 Janvier 2007)

baltique a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je travaille avec un bonheur certain sur iWeb. question : J'ai fait deux sites dans iWeb : je voudrais que le deuxième soit protégé par un mot de passe. Je ne suis pas sur un compte.mac...Comment faire?
> merci !


Dans Aide : la protection par mot de passe ne fonctionne que si vous publiez votre site sur .Mac
Tant pis


----------



## mOOnSlide (18 Janvier 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Essaye de placer sur l'image une figure complétement transparente, sans remplissage ni bordure (rectangle) et de l'activer comme lien.
> Je ne l'ai pas expérimenté !!!   Aïe !!!



Merci du conseil, mais hélas cela ne fonctionne pas snif... 

Bisarre d ene pas pouvoir faire un lien sur un gif animé quand même


----------



## davethesith (23 Janvier 2007)

Iweb n'en est qu'à sa première mouture. Je pense que tous ces désagréments seront réglés avec la 2eme.

Rapellez vous Garage Band 1 ou IDVD 1


----------



## vg93179 (24 Janvier 2007)

davethesith a dit:


> Iweb n'en est qu'à sa première mouture. Je pense que tous ces désagréments seront réglés avec la 2eme.
> 
> Rapellez vous Garage Band 1 ou IDVD 1



Esperons que tu dises vrai. 
Et préparons nos doléances pour la prochaine mouture. 

Je veux  principalement  : 
-pouvoir modifier mon site depuis n'importe quel poste équipé d'iweb.
- pouvoir importer des pages dans iweb (ca va avec la première demande)

et plus d'options, de modèles, des animations à faire en flash, du lourd quoi.


----------



## davethesith (24 Janvier 2007)

Pour ma part, je voudrais des tableaux à insérer plus facilement et surtout triable !!

Et des pages moins lourdes !!


----------



## Marsupi Montpellier (14 Mars 2007)

Boujour

Je voudrais faire des pages en arborescence, 
plutôt que toutes les pages soient accessibles uniquement par le menu du haut de page
Il me faudrait une page documentaire par exemple accessible dans le menu général du haut,
qui elle ouvre un nouveau choix possible qui peut renvoyer sur 4 onglets de 4 autres pages.
Est possible?
Merci et à +


----------



## davethesith (14 Mars 2007)

Je ne crois pas. Ou alors, envoyer vers un autre site Iweb ?


----------



## l2bphbc (14 Mars 2007)

slt a tous,
j'utilise iWeb et en mettant mon site à jour il y a quelques jours sur un serveur iFrance(avec comme client ftp Cyberduck) je me suis rendu compte en allant sur la page d'accueil (www.allezphbc.fr.st) que aucun des boutons présents sur la page d'accueil ne mènent vers d'autres pages de mon site! J'ai refait le tansfert de iWeb vers mon fichier et de mon fichier vers le serveur ftp plusieurs fois ainsi que tout supprimé puis remis sur le serveur ftp mais cela ne marche toujours pas!
Pouvez-vous m'aider?


----------



## davethesith (14 Mars 2007)

effectivement , il n'y a rien sur ta page. Mais je sais que IFrance et Iweb, ce n'est pas une excellente compatibilité.

Mieu vaut un hébergeur moins connu style 123


----------



## mOOnSlide (8 Avril 2007)

Des nouvelles de Iweb2 ? qui devrait être avec la suite Ilife 07 !


----------



## vg93179 (9 Avril 2007)

non pas de nouvelles.. 
j'en profite pour rajouter que j'aimerais bien que sur une page "photos", le nombre de photos ne soit pas limit&#233;. 
Ou, au pire, qu'on puisse faire plusieurs blocs (ca c'est possible) et qu'en cliquant dessus, ca ouvre bien la bonne photo, pas celle &#233;quivalente d'un autre bloc.. 
L'id&#233;al, et je rejoins marsupi, serait qu'on puisse cr&#233;er une page "2" de photos qui soit accessible via une arborescence choisie et pas uniquement celle du haut de page...


----------



## Jénus88 (13 Avril 2007)

bonsoir,
j'ai un petit problème, je voudrais que ceux qui vont sur mon site puisse télécharger mes chanson, pour ca je sais que je peux crée des liens pour que ça marche seulment voilà le problème, c'est que je sais comment crée des liens, on dirais qu'il ne veux po...


----------



## loustic (13 Avril 2007)

Marsupi Montpellier a dit:


> Boujour
> 
> Je voudrais faire des pages en arborescence,
> plut&#244;t que toutes les pages soient accessibles uniquement par le menu du haut de page
> ...


Le site de loustic est fait uniquement avec iWeb et sur la page d'accueil il n'y a pas de menu de navigation en haut de la page mais des liens ont &#233;t&#233; plac&#233;s ailleurs. Dans la page VOIR il y a des liens vers les autres pages de photos. L' Inspecteur de Liens permet de cr&#233;er des liens sur du texte, des images, des objets... Recherche dans Aide de iWeb, c'est efficace. Dans le forum MacG&#233; tu trouveras de nombreux exemples de sites faits avec iWeb.


----------



## doclivingstone (14 Avril 2007)

Je fais un blog en me servant des modèles proposés par iweb.
Après en avoir modifié un sur la 1° page, j'aimerais créer d'autres pages avec les modifications de police et de couleur personnalisées. Est-ce possible et comment


----------



## Lillycabannette (15 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,
je fais actuellement un site avec Iweb et j'aimerais savoir si dans la partie Blog, on peut modifier l'ordre des entrées.

Merci.


----------



## loustic (15 Avril 2007)

Lillycabannette a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je fais actuellement un site avec Iweb et j'aimerais savoir si dans la partie Blog, on peut modifier l'ordre des entr&#233;es. Merci.


Bienvenue dans MacG&#233;.
Oui. Dans iWeb tu s&#233;lectionnes l'entr&#233;e puis la zone date (si tu ne l'as pas supprim&#233;e) tu modifies la date pour que l'entr&#233;e s'ins&#232;re &#224; l'endroit voulu. Si quelqu'un conna&#238;t un moyen plus simple... Malheureusement le changement de place par glisser-d&#233;poser est inutilisable, la chronologie est primordiale.


----------



## loustic (15 Avril 2007)

doclivingstone a dit:


> Je fais un blog en me servant des modèles proposés par iweb.
> Après en avoir modifié un sur la 1° page, j'aimerais créer d'autres pages avec les modifications de police et de couleur personnalisées. Est-ce possible et comment


Cherche dans iWeb Aide.


----------



## Lillycabannette (15 Avril 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Bienvenue dans MacGé.
> Oui. Dans iWeb tu sélectionnes l'entrée puis la zone date (si tu ne l'as pas supprimée) tu modifies la date pour que l'entrée s'insère à l'endroit voulu. Si quelqu'un connaît un moyen plus simple... Malheureusement le changement de place par glisser-déposer est inutilisable, la chronologie est primordiale.




super ça marche. Merci pour ton aide. J'avais écrit moi même la date, je pense que c'est pour ça que la chronologie n'était pas respectée. Par contre j'aurais aimé mettre la date sous la forme "mois année", et cette forme n'existe pas dans les formats proposés. Existe t-il un moyen?


----------



## doclivingstone (15 Avril 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Cherche dans iWeb Aide.



Merci Loustic.
Si j'avais trouvé dans l'aide d'iweb, je ne serais pas venu te déranger sur le forum.
Peut-être que quelqu'un de plus serviable pourra m'aider.:love:


----------



## loustic (16 Avril 2007)

doclivingstone a dit:


> Merci Loustic.
> Si j'avais trouvé dans l'aide d'iweb, je ne serais pas venu te déranger sur le forum.
> Peut-être que quelqu'un de plus serviable pourra m'aider.:love:


Non, tu n'es pas venu me déranger, c'est moi qui me suis dérangé pour toi.
Dans iWeb Aide tu tapes le mot polices, par exemple, et tu lis...


----------



## doclivingstone (16 Avril 2007)

décidément, je ne m'en sors pas.
je sais manipuler les polices, les couleurs etc.
ce que je ne sais pas faire c'est imposer le style d'une entrée que j'ai créée aux futures entrées de mon blog.
Est-ce possible?


----------



## Lillycabannette (19 Avril 2007)

Bonsoir,

je voulais savoir s'il était possible de voir le code d'une page .htlm (faite sur iweb) dans texedit. Car quand j'ouvre une page .htlm avec texedit, j'obtiens les images de ma page et non pas le texte codé, donc impossible de rajouter ou de modifier le code.

Merci pour vos éclaircissements.


----------



## loustic (21 Avril 2007)

Lillycabannette a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> je voulais savoir s'il &#233;tait possible de voir le code d'une page .htlm (faite sur iweb) dans texedit. Car quand j'ouvre une page .htlm avec texedit, j'obtiens les images de ma page et non pas le texte cod&#233;, donc impossible de rajouter ou de modifier le code.
> 
> Merci pour vos &#233;claircissements.


Pt&#233;f&#233;rences > Ouverture et enregistrement et cocher Ignorer les commandes HTML
Mais une modification ou un ajout de code ne convient pas forc&#233;ment &#224; iWeb, essais risqu&#233;s...


----------



## Lillycabannette (22 Avril 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse et tes recommandations.
voici mes préférences de Iweb. Je ne trouve pas ce dont tu me parles.


----------



## loustic (22 Avril 2007)

Lillycabannette a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> je voulais savoir s'il &#233;tait possible de voir le code d'une page .htlm (faite sur iweb) dans texedit. Car quand j'ouvre une page .htlm avec texedit, j'obtiens les images de ma page et non pas le texte cod&#233;, donc impossible de rajouter ou de modifier le code.
> 
> Merci pour vos &#233;claircissements.


Tu cites deux fois TextEdit, donc la r&#233;ponse concerne TextEdit. (Et Format texte pas RTF)


----------



## Lillycabannette (22 Avril 2007)

désolée. J'ai bien trouvé dans texedit ce dont tu parles. Merci.


----------



## agarnier (23 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

je cherche le moyen de faire ouvrir au navigateur une nouvelle fenêtre à partir d'un lien réalisé sur iweb. La qustion a été posée au début de ce fil mais n'a pas eu de réponse... D'ailleurs y-a-t'il une réponse ?! 

Merci pour votre aide

AG


----------



## teslaboy (8 Mai 2007)

Bonjour, bonsoir

J'ai decouvert iWeb le jour même ou mon minimac est arrivé chez moi et...


J'ai dejà fait quelques sites, et aucuns problèmes, j'aime bien le fait qu'il convertisse le contenu du texte en fichier image, pratique dès qu'il y a des caractères spéciaux, polices.


Je fais la page d'accueil de mon serveur, et là il ne me le converti pas en calque d'image... Ca me gène un peu, surtout que j'avais utilisé des petits logo dans les polices.

Comment y a t'il moyen de forcer a convertire le texte en image? Tout en sachant que le contenu est composé d'un index de liens.


BixX


----------



## Gwen (8 Mai 2007)

agarnier a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je cherche le moyen de faire ouvrir au navigateur une nouvelle fenêtre à partir d'un lien réalisé sur iweb. La qustion a été posée au début de ce fil mais n'a pas eu de réponse... D'ailleurs y-a-t'il une réponse ?!



Techniquement ce n'est pas possible avec la version actuel d'iWeb. Peut être dans le futur, mais j'en doute.


----------



## babeuf (10 Mai 2007)

Bon... je préfère prévenir : le premier qui me dit qu'il suffit de taper deux mots dans recherche ou de lire ce forum pour trouver la solution... je lui fais bouffer son clavier.

Voilà :
J'ai créé mon site sous iWeb
Je suis chez Free
J'ai un nom de domaine (chez Gandi)

Ah et... je suis un littéraire, alors les codes et séries de chifffres à n'en plus finir, ça me gonfle. Je suis précisément passionné par le mac pour cela : éviter toutes ces galères.

Ma question est simple... et je suppose que *avec le couple Free/ iWeb*, je ne dois pas être le seul :

*Comment fais-je pour mettre mon site en ligne ?*
- j'ai publié mon site dans un dossier (sur le bureau, avec un fichier "index.html" et un dossier avec tous les autres fichiers)
- j'ai téléchargé Cyberduck (et iWebUploader)

Une fois dans Cyberduck, je ne sais pas quel mot de passe je dois rentrer, quel nom d'utilisateur...
On me parle de login, or chez Free point de login.

Je suis certain que la solution à mes problèmes est là, mais éparpillée, je n'arrive pas à faire le lien
*Y a-t-il un tutoriel pour iWeb/Free ?*
Quelqu'un se sent-il prêt pour en faire un, étape par étape ?
Je pense que nous devons être nombreux à perdre du temps sur une manip qui ne doit pas être longue à effectuer.

Merci à vous.


----------



## vg93179 (11 Mai 2007)

Ton soucis ne me semble pas li&#233; &#224; iweb, mais &#224; la mise en ligne de tout site h&#233;berg&#233; sur un espace perso free. 
Peux &#234;tre ta question trouverait elle plus de r&#233;ponse dans la section internet... 
Sur le site de free, il n'y a pas un tutoriel pour acc&#233;der &#224; l'espace perso  ? 
J'avais mis en ligne il y a quelques ann&#233;es un site sur free, et il fallait activer cet espace puis on avait un login et un mot de passe pour acc&#233;der au ftp. 
Mais peut &#234;tre y a t'il eu du changement...


----------



## babeuf (11 Mai 2007)

Je transfère.


----------



## lulunatch (13 Mai 2007)

agarnier a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je cherche le moyen de faire ouvrir au navigateur une nouvelle fenêtre à partir d'un lien réalisé sur iweb. La qustion a été posée au début de ce fil mais n'a pas eu de réponse... D'ailleurs y-a-t'il une réponse ?!
> 
> ...





Bonjour,

je rencontre la même problématique. Mon site était jusque là hébergé sur .mac et maintenant que la période d'essai ets terminée j'ai retenu ovh.

N'aimant pas la mise en forme des diaporamas (et oui les diaporamas sont optimisé pour .mac), j'ai pensé pouvoir créé un lien sur une de mes pages depuis Iweb, vers un diaporama (situé sur un sous domaine chez mon hebergeur, par exemple).

Mai, bien qu'il existe dans le menu un chemin "inserer", "lien", il est grisé, donc je n'ai pas l'impression que cela marche.

En revanche : si tu décides d'inserer un texte, il te suffit de taper l'adresse du "lien" et ça marche.


----------



## olivier.aikido (18 Juillet 2007)

J'ai déjà réalisé plusieurs sites avec IWEB (www.dxda.net www.notebene.fr   ingre45.aikido-yoshinkan.fr) et je trouve ce logiciel très facile d'accés.
Néammoins il a une chose que je n'arrive pas à résoudre.
Imaginons que je formate mon ordinateur comment faire pour récupérer le site sur IWEB ou imaginons que je souhaite le travailler sur un autre mac est ce possible ?
D'avance merci.

Olivier


----------



## davethesith (18 Juillet 2007)

Pour Olivier , il faut tout simplement faire des copies de tes fichiers régulièrement, les mettre sur un CD-RW ou un disque dur externe.

De toutes façons, c'est une mesure de sécurité que de faire des sauvegardes.


----------



## kisco (18 Juillet 2007)

olivier.aikido a dit:


> J'ai déjà réalisé plusieurs sites avec IWEB (www.dxda.net www.notebene.fr   ingre45.aikido-yoshinkan.fr) et je trouve ce logiciel très facile d'accés.
> Néammoins il a une chose que je n'arrive pas à résoudre.
> Imaginons que je formate mon ordinateur comment faire pour récupérer le site sur IWEB ou imaginons que je souhaite le travailler sur un autre mac est ce possible ?
> D'avance merci.
> ...



la structure de ton site iWeb se trouve dans le dossier suivant :
ton_utilisateur>bibliotheque>iweb (ou peut-être application support et ensuite iWeb, je ne sais plus)

il se nomme "domain"


----------



## kisco (18 Juillet 2007)

lulunatch a dit:


> j'ai pensé pouvoir créé un lien sur une de mes pages depuis Iweb, vers un diaporama (situé sur un sous domaine chez mon hebergeur, par exemple).
> Mai, bien qu'il existe dans le menu un chemin "inserer", "lien", il est grisé, donc je n'ai pas l'impression que cela marche.
> En revanche : si tu décides d'inserer un texte, il te suffit de taper l'adresse du "lien" et ça marche.


tu dois d'abord choisir quel sera le support de ton lien.
1/ insérer un texte ou une image dans ta page iweb
2/ sélectionner ce texte/image
3/ choisir menu insérer>lien
4/ remplir la cible du lien à créer.


----------



## Yvon2 (24 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour, 

Je veux faires quelques site sur mon Idisq avec iweb, et je me retrouve avec une adresse d'une complexité incroyable: après le /monnom/iweb/pas moins de 34 signes, lettres et chiffres avant le titre de ma page!
comment faire pour avoir un titre simple et explicite au lieu de ce code abominable? 
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Auror (24 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai crée un petit site plateforme vers mes différents liens (myspace, blog...) en utilisant des graphisme d'iweb. Mais voilà, alors que sous iweb (puis sous dreameaver quand j'ai vu que ça ne marchai pas trop) j'ai bien fait des liens sur les images (la photo du smiley est censer mener à ma page myspace, le pola à mon photoblog, la photo de moi en noir et blan vers mon site pro) mais quand je met mon site en ligen les liens ne fonctionnent pas!! J'ai vérifier le code sous dreamweaver, tenter quelques maigres trucs (je suis débutante en la matière) mais rien n'y fait...
Est ce que l'un d'entre vous saurait m'aider?
Voici l'objet du délit:
http://www.thegirlonthehill.com
les photos qui doivent être des liens sont le smiley, la photo de moi en noir et blanc, le pola qui est schotché...
Merci d'avance.
Auror


----------



## veantfrais (27 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
Voilà le truc, j'adore iWeb, jusque là il me permettait un gain de temps phénoménal mais plus le temps passe et moins je gagne de temps (je pense même que j'en perd maintenant) la raison? je la connais! en fait sur mon site j'ai un double blog (un vidéo et un dessins) que j'alimente assez souvent. Résultat? et bien j'ai un site qui doit peser dans les 300 Mo passé ce qui as pour résultante une ouverture d'iWeb qui prend 2 à 3 minutes, et la publication (sur iDisk) qui prend au minimum 10 minutes au jour d'aujourd'hui et qui va en augmentant au fur et à mesure des nouveau posts.
Donc j'aurais voulu savoir si quelqu'un saurait, mis à part une suppression des vieux post qui est absolument exclu, comment faire pour que cette gestion horrible se fasse beaucoup lus facilement

D'avance merci même si je n'ai pas grand espoir


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Juillet 2007)

Pour faire un lien avec une image:
1) S&#233;lectionne d'un clic la photo
2) tu s&#233;lectionnes l'inspecteur de lien
3) cocher Activer comme lien>Lien vers une page ext&#233;rieure>tu tapes l'adresse de ta page 

Toutefois &#231;a ne marche pas avec les gif anim&#233;s, mais l&#224; ce n'en sont pas


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

bonjour,
je viens de lire ce fil et je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à cette question:

est il possible de modifier la couleur de fond des diaporamas (ou autres pages). Je n'arrive pas à éditer pour voir le code de la page avant enregistrement (et je n'y connais rien:rose.

En fait je n'aime pas le fond blanc des diaporamas et je voudrais pouvoir la remplacer par une autre couleur (gris foncé par exemple).

Est ce que quelqu'un aurit une solution à ce problême? Excusez mon inculture en la matière
.


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Août 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> bonjour,
> je viens de lire ce fil et je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à cette question:
> 
> est il possible de modifier la couleur de fond des diaporamas (ou autres pages). Je n'arrive pas à éditer pour voir le code de la page avant enregistrement (et je n'y connais rien:rose.
> ...


Niet, cette option n'est possible avec iWeb


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

merci quand même.


----------



## Exxon (5 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous!

Donc voila j'ai fait mon petit site internet avec iweb et evidemment j'ai quelques questions  

Je viens de lire ce fil de bout en bout et déjà premiere question est ce que la fonction blog interactif reste toujours bloqué (je n'ai pas de compte .mac). Apparement oui je demande juste une confirmation pour le coup ou une chtit astuce pour le rendre interactif (J'attends par la que les personnes qui lisent le blog puissent répondre et laisser des messages...mais vous m'avez compris  ).

Questions posées dans ce blog mais reponse incomplete. Comment fait on pour que la page web s'ouvre dans un autre onglet. (J'ai mis un lien -> Livre d'or qui s'ouvre dans la page et j'aimerai une deuxieme pas). Apparement il faut mettre une balise HTML  
Ou? Comment? Et surtout qu'elle balise?

Voila pour le moment.
http://julienguet.free.fr  => Voila mon premier site réalisé avec iweb, c'est pas top top mais c'est qu'un début. :rose:  (Je découvre les fonctionnalités de mon mac  )


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Août 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Je viens de lire ce fil de bout en bout et déjà premiere question est ce que la fonction blog interactif reste toujours bloqué (je n'ai pas de compte .mac). Apparement oui je demande juste une confirmation pour le coup ou une chtit astuce pour le rendre interactif (J'attends par la que les personnes qui lisent le blog puissent répondre et laisser des messages...mais vous m'avez compris  ).


iWeb Extender


----------



## Exxon (5 Août 2007)

Bon aprés plusieurs heures de travail et de prises de tete voila le résultat :

http://julienguet.free.fr

Pour le blog intéractif j'ai laissé tombé parce que tous les caractères spéciaux ne fonctionnent pas...une vrai prise de tete. J'ai testé en mettant &ecute mais rien n'y fait. 
Je comprends pas.

Je voulais tester les fonctionnalités de ilife. Pour moi iweb va tres bien pour les personnes vraiment novice en info. Un vrai WYSIWYG. Maintenant quand on cherche à aller plus loin on est vite bloqué. De plus les pages sont vraiment lourdes ce qui ralentit conciderablement la navigation. Si je compare frontpage et iweb mon coeur balance. Meme si frontpage crache du code vraiment crade il me semble que les fonctionnalités sont vraiment plus poussées.

Maintenant je reste quand meme fier de mon petit site. Vous en pensez quoi vous?


----------



## julusmulus (5 Août 2007)

Salut a tous, je crée un site internet pour un pote, qui aimerai une page parmis toutes les autres codé...
Sauf que lorsque je la code dans l'inspecteur de iWeb, aucun m'est demandé a la visite de cette fameuse page...

Je suis un autre serveur que iWeb, Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## vg93179 (11 Août 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Bon aprés plusieurs heures de travail et de prises de tete voila le résultat :
> 
> http://julienguet.free.fr
> 
> Maintenant je reste quand meme fier de mon petit site. Vous en pensez quoi vous?



C'est sympa.
mais les photos de ford cosworth... c'est vraiment pas classe...


----------



## nath77 (13 Août 2007)

Je ne parviens pas &#224; trouver sur ce forum ou sur google, r&#233;ponse &#224; ma question, donc, je vous la soumet.

Je voudrais savoir s'il y a moyen d'installer un vrai outil de statistique avec un site iWeb sur .mac parcequ'un compteur c'est un peu limit&#233;.

Merci

Nath


----------



## doctor maybe (13 Août 2007)

si ca peut te servir:

http://www.google.com/analytics/fr-FR/


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Août 2007)

doctor maybe a dit:


> si ca peut te servir:
> 
> http://www.google.com/analytics/fr-FR/


Et comment tu ins&#232;res le code dans tes pages?


----------



## nath77 (13 Août 2007)

en fait, &#231;a marche.
il y' a 2 m&#233;thodes meta ou fichier html, il a suffit d'uplaode le fichier &#224; la racine du site via idisk


Merci


----------



## Gwen (14 Août 2007)

Pour ma part, iWeb refuse depuis un petit moment de me synchroniser mes pages de Blog. J'ai du tout virer et recr&#233;er une page par page de Blog que j'avais avant. Etrange. Je ne suis pas certains que le passage a iWeb 08 soit en cause, mais la seule page qui marchait encore jeudi dernier s'est mise a d&#233;conner vendredi apr&#232;s avoir installer iWeb 08


----------



## guillaumeb (14 Août 2007)

Un petit coucou a tous.

Moi perso j'ai arrêté de hacker les Javascripts, de modifer les lignes PHP, de modiier mes CSS, bases SQL ou autres fichiers .htaccess... je me vire de Wordpress, j'ai annulé Flickr Pro et je passe completement sous .Mac avec iWeb et Web Gallery... plus de prises de tête, moins cher et... ca marche.

merci pour tous ces liens


----------



## loustic (14 Août 2007)

Bienvenue au club !


----------



## guillaumeb (16 Août 2007)

Bon je crois qu'en fait ca va être dur pour moi d'abandonner le webdesign.

je souhaiterais savoir si parmi vous il y en aurait qui aimeraient creer des theme pour iWeb 08. ca serait cool que l'on se rassemble qq part et qu'une sticky soit creé a cet effet.

Le processus semble assez different de iWeb 06 et e n'arrive pas a trouver les graphics...

Qq'un a une idée?


----------



## Segaouf (16 Août 2007)

Bonjour, moi j'aimerais savoir si la création d'un forum est possible avec iweb.


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Août 2007)

Non


----------



## Exxon (20 Août 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> C'est sympa.
> mais les photos de ford cosworth... c'est vraiment pas classe...


 
LoooL   

C'est parce que tu n'as pas encore gouté au joie de la cosworth mon ami.  
Maintenant si on revient purement au site je compte le refaire parce que trop long au chargement. Je vais tester de nouveaux outils et faire mumuse ce week end.

Je vous tiens au jus


----------



## SuperStar (20 Août 2007)

Bonjour a tous,

Quelqu'un a t il une solution pour integrer un lien interne a une meme page (genre saut de billet) ?

J'ai essayé avec le "fragment html" d'iWeb 8, de mettre un a href et un a name, et ca ne fonctionne pas...


Merci d'avance


----------



## monvilain (21 Août 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> LoooL
> 
> C'est parce que tu n'as pas encore gouté au joie de la cosworth mon ami.
> Maintenant si on revient purement au site je compte le refaire parce que trop long au chargement. Je vais tester de nouveaux outils et faire mumuse ce week end.
> ...



Va falloir réduire tes images....Regarde mes pages, quasi instantannées...photosoustons


----------



## Exxon (21 Août 2007)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Va falloir réduire tes images....Regarde mes pages, quasi instantannées...photosoustons


 
Excellent...Quand tu dis reduire les images ca signifie quoi?
Reduire la qualité?

Merci


----------



## monvilain (21 Août 2007)

Oui.

Comment -proc&#233;des tu &#224; l'ajout d'images &#224; une page?

Quel poids fais ton image (le livre par exemple de la page d'acceuil)? Regarde dans le dossier de ton site "nom de ta page.files_files"


----------



## Exxon (21 Août 2007)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> Comment -procédes tu à l'ajout d'images à une page?
> 
> Quel poids fais ton image (le livre par exemple de la page d'acceuil)? Regarde dans le dossier de ton site "nom de ta page.files_files"



Oki je vais essayer de reduire (voir supprimer) certaines images.
Je m'en occupe ce week end. Merci


----------



## andy warhol (23 Août 2007)

Je rencontre de petits problemes avec mon iweb.
J'essaie de faire une galerie de cartes postales mais j'ai 2 photos au format vertical qui sont écrasées comment lui faire respecter le format de mes images.

Idem quand je modifie mes galeries de photo, les mises à jour ne se font pas trés bien. Y-at-il un bug ou bien une astuce. Quand je refait la galerie complete d'un coup cela marche.

Enfin dernière question, avec quoi vous editer vos pages HTML pour y coller vos METATAG ?


----------



## Exxon (26 Août 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Excellent...Quand tu dis reduire les images ca signifie quoi?
> Reduire la qualité?
> 
> Merci



Bon j'ai refait avec iweb.
http://julienguet.free.fr

C'est beaucoup mieux. Plus rapide j'ai l'impréssion par contre encore quelques difficultés.

Sur la page fiche personnelle : 


J'ai du sipprimer l'accent de Prénom aussi.
Pourquoi les accents ne sont pas acceptés? Comment supprimer les espece de point d'interrogation. Des que je vais a la ligne ou qu'on saute une ligne ils apparaissent. 

Dans la partie Photo.
Toutes les photos apparaissent bien en miniatures mais quand on clique dessus, j'ai l'impression que le lien ne marche pas. J'ai regardé dans le répertoire Photos-files et elles y sont bien pourtant. 
Que faire?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Exxon (26 Août 2007)

La partie photo. Problème réglé  

Par contre toujours ce probl§me d'accent et de saut de ligne. C'est vraiment embettant


----------



## Exxon (26 Août 2007)

La photo réglé maintenant c'est la vidéo qui déconne.
J'ai importé les vidéos de mon dd externe, en faisant simplement glisser lacher. 
Quand je regarde l'apercu en local c'est nikel, par contre sur le serveur free, rien.

Il n'affiche aucune vidéo et vu l'heure je vais aller au dodo car demain on reprend une dure semaine.

Je suis preneur de toutes vos idées, aussi bien pour résoudre mes problèmes que des critiques sur le site.

Bonne soirée


----------



## julusmulus (26 Août 2007)

les vid&#233;os il faut les compresser en format quick time internet
ils te proposent plusieurs d&#233;bits....
QT, fichier, exporter, et la tu choisi en quel format
c'est assez facile tu verra


----------



## guizmo47 (27 Août 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous...

Je viens de passer plusieurs heures sur iWeb afin de cr&#233;er mon site-&#224;-moi-qui-est-super-que-j'en-suis-vachement-fier. Jusque l&#224; pas de probl&#232;me...
J'ai en parall&#232;le cr&#233;er un compte .Mac(2 mois &#224; l'essai) afin de mettre en ligne tout &#231;a et l&#224; probl&#232;me, au moment de la mise en ligne j'ai un message qui me dit que j'ai un probl&#232;me reseau que je n'ai pas de connexion internet:mouais: ...
Pourtant elle fonctionne bien ma connexion 
Bon, certes c'est du 256Ko (cf l'endroit o&#249; j'habite...) mais &#231;a devrait juste prendre plus de temps non ?
Alors si vous avez une id&#233;e merci de me le donner... 
Est-ce que je dois &#234;tre d&#233;finitivement inscrit &#224; .Mac (100&#8364; sans &#234;tre s&#251;r que &#231;a marche ) ou est-ce du &#224; la connexion, o&#249; j'ai oubli&#233; une &#233;tape ?
Bon, j'attends vos conseils et id&#233;es...
Merci encore !
A+.


Edit : J'ai une connexion wifi, &#231;a a un rapport ???...


----------



## guizmo47 (27 Août 2007)

je me r&#233;ponds pour ne pas que vous ayez &#224; le faire...
Donc non, le fait de n'avoir qu'une version d'essai n'est pas la raison de mon probl&#232;me, mais alors quoi ? 
L&#224; j'avoue que je ne trouve pas... 
Le proget de mon site p&#232;se 14 Mo... Est-ce pour cela, ce serait trop lourd ?:mouais: 
M'&#233;tonerait quand m&#234;me.
Bref j'attends vos id&#233;e avec grande impatience !
D'avance merci !
A+


----------



## guizmo47 (27 Août 2007)

3ème et dernier 
Après avoir vérifié et re-paramétré mes connexions internet et du coup branché le cable éthernet... Rien ne résoud mon problème et j'ai toujours ce satané message : "ERREUR DE PUBLICATION - La publication a échoué en raison d'une erreur de réseau. Vérifiez votre connexion internet et rééssayez"     !!!
Ca me rend fou !!!:rateau: 
Bref : A L'AIDE !!!!!!!
Merci.
A+


----------



## fredtravers (27 Août 2007)

SuperStar a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Quelqu'un a t il une solution pour integrer un lien interne a une meme page (genre saut de billet) ?
> 
> ...



On appelle cela des ancrages dans la page ... non, IWEB ne l'autorise pas 
Vous avez la possibilité de les rajouter, ainsi que les META avec NVU
http://frenchmozilla.sourceforge.net/nvu/
qui sait retravailler les pages créées avec Iweb.


----------



## Exxon (27 Août 2007)

julusmulus a dit:


> les vidéos il faut les compresser en format quick time internet
> ils te proposent plusieurs débits....
> QT, fichier, exporter, et la tu choisi en quel format
> c'est assez facile tu verra


 
Pas bete. J'essaye ce soir. 
J'ai essayé d'acceder à mon site depuis le taf mais impossible. lol
Pas grave je testerai ce soir.

Merci


----------



## Exxon (27 Août 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Pas bete. J'essaye ce soir.
> J'ai essayé d'acceder à mon site depuis le taf mais impossible. lol
> Pas grave je testerai ce soir.
> 
> Merci



Merci pour le conseil sauf que c'est pour la fonction pro de quicktime. Snif...
Il faut que je trouve autre chose


----------



## simpsomania (28 Août 2007)

Bonsoir,


J'utilise la version iWeb 08

Pour ajouter des photos ou des images, il n'y a qu'a glisser le fichier de ton dossier a la fenetre de iWeb et cela marche parfaitement

Plus qu'a la mettre en place après


----------



## Exxon (28 Août 2007)

simpsomania a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> 
> J'utilise la version iWeb 08
> ...


 
Oui je sais ca. Le problème c'est que lors de l'apercu je vois parfaitement les videos par contre une fois que je transfère le tout via CuteFTP, les vidéos sur mon site ne s'affiche meme pas.
Je vais essayer d'utiliser un autre logiciel FTP et renvoyer le dossier complet.  

De plus les pages créées sous iweb affiche un Warning style : erreur sur la page quand on les lit avec internet explorer sur PC. Encore pas mal de travail pour supprimer tout ces petits soucis :hein:


----------



## sebontv (30 Août 2007)

bonjour
je n'arrive pas à résoudre le problème suivant : je n'arrive pas à réouvrir les anciens sites que j'ai réalisé avec iweb ?
Au démarrage du logiciel, je tombe sur le dernier site créé que je n'ai pas encore publié.
Et la je tourne en rond ! merci pour votre aide


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2007)

sebontv a dit:


> bonjour
> je n'arrive pas &#224; r&#233;soudre le probl&#232;me suivant : je n'arrive pas &#224; r&#233;ouvrir les anciens sites que j'ai r&#233;alis&#233; avec iweb ?
> Au d&#233;marrage du logiciel, je tombe sur le dernier site cr&#233;&#233; que je n'ai pas encore publi&#233;.
> Et la je tourne en rond ! merci pour votre aide


Bonjour et bienvenue.
Veux-tu dire "r&#233;ouvrir avec iWeb les anciens sites" ?
ou " r&#233;ouvrir les anciens sites qui ont &#233;t&#233; r&#233;alis&#233;s avec iWeb" ?

Dans le deuxi&#232;me cas, les anciens sites devraient figurer dans la colonne Organiseur de sites. Il suffit alors de d&#233;placer le nom du site qui t'int&#233;resse pour le mettre en t&#234;te de liste.


----------



## Guizzzz (30 Août 2007)

Salut moi je suis novice avec Iweb 08 et meme Iweb tt court.
J'ai 2 petites kestions: 1: peux t on créer un site web sans forcement l'envoyé sur .mac ki est le truc le plus lent ki existe sur internet.
2eme : peut on retiré la pomme et le créé sur mac en bas des pages

Merci d'avance


----------



## sebontv (30 Août 2007)

merci pour ta r&#233;ponse.
je voulais dire r&#233;ouvrir avec iweb les anciens sites que j'ai cr&#233;&#233;s avec ce logiciel.
En fait, j'ai cr&#233;&#233; un site que j'ai publi&#233; sur .mac (mais il n'est plus actif) et que j'ai publi&#233; dans un dossier. j'ai install&#233; le nouveau ilife 08. j'ai cr&#233;&#233; un second site qui n'a rien a voir avec le premier.
Sauf que pour le premier sur lequel j'aimerais retravaill&#233;, il n'arrive pas &#224; "le charger" dans iweb ... 
merci &#224; toi


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2007)

Guizzzz a dit:


> Salut moi je suis novice avec Iweb 08 et meme Iweb tt court.
> J'ai 2 petites kestions: 1: peux t on créer un site web sans forcement l'envoyé sur .mac ki est le truc le plus lent ki existe sur internet.
> 2eme : peut on retiré la pomme et le créé sur mac en bas des pages
> 
> Merci d'avance



Alors oui il est tout a fait possible de publier ton site réalisé par iweb autre part. Fais une recherche sue macgé et tu aura toutes les solutions
Sinon pour la 2ème question, il suffit de cliquer dessus, un rectangle de sélection va alors apparaitre. Il te suffit de le supprimer (édition..ect..)


----------



## fredtravers (30 Août 2007)

sebontv a dit:


> merci pour ta réponse.
> je voulais dire réouvrir avec iweb les anciens sites que j'ai créés avec ce logiciel.
> En fait, j'ai créé un site que j'ai publié sur .mac (mais il n'est plus actif) et que j'ai publié dans un dossier. j'ai installé le nouveau ilife 08. j'ai créé un second site qui n'a rien a voir avec le premier.
> Sauf que pour le premier sur lequel j'aimerais retravaillé, il n'arrive pas à "le charger" dans iweb ...
> merci à toi



Essayez de l'ouvrir avec NVU , puis pomme A  puis pomme C, puis vous collez le tout dans une page vierge de IWEB
http://frenchmozilla.sourceforge.net/nvu/


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2007)

sebontv a dit:


> merci pour ta réponse.
> je voulais dire réouvrir avec iweb les anciens sites que j'ai créés avec ce logiciel.
> En fait, j'ai créé un site que j'ai publié sur .mac (mais il n'est plus actif) et que j'ai publié dans un dossier. j'ai installé le nouveau ilife 08. j'ai créé un second site qui n'a rien a voir avec le premier.
> Sauf que pour le premier sur lequel j'aimerais retravaillé, il n'arrive pas à "le charger" dans iweb ...
> merci à toi


Comment as-tu fait pour que l'ancien site ne soit plus actif ?
Dans ta maison/Bibliothèque/Application Support/iWeb tu dois avoir un dossier Domain correspondant à ton nouveau site et c'est celui que iWeb utilise à l'ouverture.
Il faudrait donc le remplacer par l'ancien dossier Domain. Mais ne pas effacer le nouveau, le placer dans un autre dossier que tu créeras au même emplacement. C'est expliqué dans Aide de iWeb et sur le support .Mac.


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Août 2007)

Sinon essaye avec iWebSites


----------



## sebontv (30 Août 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Comment as-tu fait pour que l'ancien site ne soit plus actif ?
> Dans ta maison/Bibliothèque/Application Support/iWeb tu dois avoir un dossier Domain correspondant à ton nouveau site et c'est celui que iWeb utilise à l'ouverture.
> Il faudrait donc le remplacer par l'ancien dossier Domain. Mais ne pas effacer le nouveau, le placer dans un autre dossier que tu créeras au même emplacement. C'est expliqué dans Aide de iWeb et sur le support .Mac.



mille mercis pour vos conseils
je vous tiens au courant ...


----------



## sebontv (30 Août 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Comment as-tu fait pour que l'ancien site ne soit plus actif ?
> Dans ta maison/Bibliothèque/Application Support/iWeb tu dois avoir un dossier Domain correspondant à ton nouveau site et c'est celui que iWeb utilise à l'ouverture.
> Il faudrait donc le remplacer par l'ancien dossier Domain. Mais ne pas effacer le nouveau, le placer dans un autre dossier que tu créeras au même emplacement. C'est expliqué dans Aide de iWeb et sur le support .Mac.



Juste un mot pour vous dire que cela fonctionne ...
Peut être est ce parce que j'ai upgradé ma version de iweb ?
en fait le nouveau fichier domain s'est enregistré sur le bureau et non dans application support/iweb
A suivre
merci à nouveau


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2007)

sebontv a dit:


> Juste un mot pour vous dire que cela fonctionne ...
> Peut &#234;tre est ce parce que j'ai upgrad&#233; ma version de iweb ?
> en fait le nouveau fichier domain s'est enregistr&#233; sur le bureau et non dans application support/iweb
> A suivre
> merci &#224; nouveau


Tu trouveras de l'aide sur cette page qui montre comment ranger plusieurs dossiers qui ont le m&#234;me nom Domain mais qui correspondent &#224; des sites diff&#233;rents qu'on a &#233;labor&#233;s.


----------



## davethesith (30 Août 2007)

> peux t on créer un site web sans forcement l'envoyé sur .mac ki est le truc le plus lent ki existe sur internet.



Bien sur, il suffit de l'envoyer sur ton espace perso (style IFrance) avec un logiciel FTP comme Cyberduck (gratuit) ou Fetch (payant).


----------



## fredtravers (31 Août 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Sinon essaye avec iWebSites



IWEBSITE est fait pour cela, il évite les manipulations du fichier DOMAIN ....
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/29679
Simplissime à utiliser


----------



## dcouvreur (7 Septembre 2007)

Bon, après de multiples galères suite au passage à iweb08, je trouve que le logiciel s'est globalement amélioré, notamment dans la gestion des liens.

Moi ça me suffit largement pour la construction de mon site photo: 

http://damiencouvreur.free.fr

Je trouve qu'on obtient facilement un joli résultat sans trop d'efforts grace à iweb!

Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Septembre 2007)

Je pense comme toi, iWeb est fait pour ceux qui veulent construire un petit site rapidement sans se prendre la t&#234;te. Le r&#233;sultat &#233;tant esth&#233;tiquement plut&#244;t r&#233;ussi (m&#234;me si le code n'est pas super propre/optimis&#233


----------



## dcouvreur (7 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour tes commentaires; peux-tu me dire comment faire pour optimiser/rendre propre le code de mes pages iweb? Je suis prenneur de tous les bons conseils!


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Septembre 2007)

Ben justement on ne peut pas le faire avec iWeb.


----------



## dcouvreur (7 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Ben justement on ne peut pas le faire avec iWeb.



En même temps, j'ai essayé de créer le même site avec Nvu et Golive et je n'ai jamais réussi...Je préfèrerais utiliser un logiciel un peu plus évolué mais j'ai l'impression que c'est galère à maîtriser....Alors que je maîtrise photoshop sans problème, par exemple je ne m'en sors pas dans golive....


----------



## manart (7 Septembre 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Oui je sais ca. Le problème c'est que lors de l'apercu je vois parfaitement les videos par contre une fois que je transfère le tout via CuteFTP, les vidéos sur mon site ne s'affiche meme pas.
> Je vais essayer d'utiliser un autre logiciel FTP et renvoyer le dossier complet.
> 
> De plus les pages créées sous iweb affiche un Warning style : erreur sur la page quand on les lit avec internet explorer sur PC. Encore pas mal de travail pour supprimer tout ces petits soucis :hein:



Isquint résoudra ton probleme, tes videos seront visibles sur n'importe lequels des navigateurs pc ou mac..


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

J'ai une petite question mais je crains connaitre la r&#233;ponse:rose:  
Sur mon site fait avec iweb bien sur, je souhaite sur une page vide (page ou l'on pourras t&#233;l&#233;charger des fichiers word) mettre une bouton avec lequel il serais possible d'envoyer une pi&#232;ce comme il est possible de faire avec le blog.
D&#233;sol&#233; pour la formulation mais c'est pas simple &#224; expliquer
Merci d'avance
ps: Je suis encore sur ilife06


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Septembre 2007)

Pas compris.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

Alors je vais essayer de faire mieux 
Dans le blog sous iweb il est possible d'accepter les commentaires mais aussi les pièces jointes d'un maximum de 5mo.
Je voudrais avoir la même fonction càd qu'un visiteur pourrais ajouter une pièce jointes directement via le site sans m'envoyer pour autant un mail, mais cela sur une page neutre.
C'est mieux comme explication
où je la refais une troisième fois


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Septembre 2007)

oki
ben je ne vois pas trop comment faire.


----------



## Bibabelou (8 Septembre 2007)

et m@rde, je viens de poster là 
et j'avais pas vu ce thread...bon, j'espère que quelqu'un aura la solution à mon souci...


----------



## pommeke (8 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour!

j'essaie en vain de publier mon site que j'ai mis à jour via i web;j'ai un abonnement .mac
je recois toujours la réponse:
Création du fichier shapeimage_3_link_1.png impossible. Le disque peut être endommagé, saturé ou vos autorisations daccès ne le vous le permettent pas.
quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire ce que cela veut dire (j'ai un mac car je suis nulle en informatique! )et ce que je dois faire? j'ai ilive07;
j'ai déjà sauvé et publié via le menu, rien n'y fait!
comment trouver ce fichier qui n'est pas bon?    
un tout grand merci de m'aider!


----------



## koalakicsi (14 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai un nouveau portable. Je veux y installer iWeb.
Lorsque je veux l'utiliser ... impossible!
Les menus sont grisés ...
Pourtant, sur le portable précédent, aucun problème.
Si quelqu'un a une idée, ...

Merci

Bernard


----------



## davethesith (14 Septembre 2007)

Pourrais-tu nous dire quel type de portable , Ram, système... ?

Et quelle version d'Iweb ?


----------



## fbethe (16 Septembre 2007)

J'utilise iweb 8 je n'arrive plus a publier mon site à chaque fois j'ai le message : "Erreur de publication fichier "/web/.temporyWeb Resources/59ECDA83-°64E-89D1"...

Merci d'avance


----------



## nikolo (17 Septembre 2007)

J'ai réalisé un blog avec la derniere mouture d'iweb pour le tester.

EN local , le blog foinctionne sans probleme mais des que je le mets sur mon serveur FREE, les pages du blog ne fonctionnent pas.

Seules la page d'intro et les lien vers des galeries photos ou autres fonctionnent mais des que je veux aller sur les pages meme du blog, j'ai un message me disant pages introuvables : 

J'ai mis les pages en lignes avec cyberduck ou rbrowser lite et rien n'y fait .

j'a iviré les accent des titres des pages du blog mais malgré cela , rien n'y fait : page introuvable pourtant elles sont bien sur le serveur.

quelqu'un aurait une idee du pourquoi?


----------



## Gwen (17 Septembre 2007)

fbethe a dit:


> J'utilise iweb 8 je n'arrive plus a publier mon site à chaque fois j'ai le message : "Erreur de publication fichier "/web/.temporyWeb Resources/59ECDA83-°64E-89D1"...



Essaye de faire "TOUS PUBLIER", peut être que cela résoudra ton problème, mais je n'en suis vraiment pas certain. Pour ma part, j'ai eu ce soucis avec un site comportant un Blog. J'ai du effacer le blog pour que a publication fonctionne. 

Fait une copie de ton fichier DOMAIN et tente de supprimer les page jusqu'à ce que ça se publie puis essais ensuite de corriger le soucis sur ton site sauvegardé.


----------



## fbethe (17 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Merci gwen, je vais essayer de faire cela.


----------



## jppexpat (18 Septembre 2007)

J ai exactemment le meme prolème que toi; J habte au qatar et ma connection est 512 K.

As tu trouvé   une solution?....je désepère...


----------



## Bibabelou (18 Septembre 2007)

une question toute bête: comment changer l'adresse du site iweb que l'on édite? 

genre faut avoir un site perso, acheter de la place chez un hébergeur? merci de m'aider à répondre à cette question angoissante





je vous l'avais dit c'est con....


----------



## fbethe (18 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

NBon je n'ai pas trouvé. J'ai ouvert un post sur le forum Apple ici :

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1136660

A suivre


----------



## fbethe (18 Septembre 2007)

A bibalou :

A partir de Iweb, il faut publier ton site dans un dossier. Faire "fichier" puis "publier dans un dossier" PUIS envoyer ce dossier par ftp (cyberduck par exemple) sur un serveur dédié du style free ou autre.


----------



## Bibabelou (18 Septembre 2007)

fbethe a dit:


> A bibalou :
> 
> A partir de Iweb, il faut publier ton site dans un dossier. Faire "fichier" puis "publier dans un dossier" PUIS envoyer ce dossier par ftp (cyberduck par exemple) sur un serveur dédié du style free ou autre.




mer ci de ta prompte réponse mais justement, on peut choisir son adresse sur un serveur style free? ou un autre d'ailleurs je m'en fous que ce soit free ou pas...


----------



## fbethe (18 Septembre 2007)

sur free tu auras une adresse en rapport avec ton nom de membre du style bibabelou.free.site.fr sinon tu peux deposer directement un nom de domaine du style bibabelou.com ton site sera donc directement accessible à partir de bibabelou.com.

voir exemple : http://www.ovh.com/fr/espaceclients/


----------



## Bibabelou (18 Septembre 2007)

fbethe a dit:


> sur free tu auras une adresse en rapport avec ton nom de membre du style bibabelou.free.site.fr sinon tu peux deposer directement un nom de domaine du style bibabelou.com ton site sera donc directement accessible à partir de bibabelou.com.
> 
> voir exemple : http://www.ovh.com/fr/espaceclients/




et pour passer ce que j'édite via iWeb sur ce site  genre bibabelou.com, je dois faire comment? passer par un FTP ? là je comprends plus rien, c'est bien trop abstrait pour moi


----------



## fbethe (18 Septembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

Avec iweb et à l'aide du bouton "publier"  la publication est automatique et transparente sur ton compte .mac du site Apple. Inconvénient l'adresse de ton site est propre à .mac... http://www.web.mac/bibabelou/hgfdsjfjk

si tu veux une adresse directe du style bibabelou.com il faut donc transférer ton site web de ton mac vers ce site bibabelou. Il faut donc que tu utilises un autre moyen que le bouton "publier". Il faut utiliser un logiciel FTP (File Transfert Protocole) qui va donc transférer ton site sur bibabelou.com et non sur ton .mac.

c'est clair ?


----------



## davethesith (19 Septembre 2007)

Cyberduck est un excellent FTP. Et gratuit qui plus est.


----------



## julusmulus (20 Septembre 2007)

Salut a tous, alors j'ai créer quelques sites deja grace a iWeb, mais maintenant je voudrai pousser un peu la chose, j'aimerai savoir si l'on peut inegrer des elements FLASH dans iWeb ??

Merci pour vos reponses...


----------



## nikolo (21 Septembre 2007)

oui a la main via un edioteur html pour inserer la commande flash sinon depuis iweb impossible.


----------



## Gwen (21 Septembre 2007)

Dans la derni&#232;re version (iLife 8) oui, sans souci. Tu peux ajouter du code externe sans probl&#232;mes.


----------



## Marcmaniac (21 Septembre 2007)

Bon, il para&#238;t que l'on peut publier sur .mac, son propre site fabriqu&#233; avec iweb 8, avec SON PROPRE nom de domaine achet&#233; quelque part !

J'ai achet&#233; un nom de domaine
J'ai un abonnement .mac (d'essai 60 jours pour voir)
J'ai ilife8
J'ai mon site publi&#233; sur .mac (il est nikel, promis, je vous le ferai visiter !)

Je voudrais maintenant y ajouter mon propre nom de domaine !

Comment dois-je m'y prendre ?
Il est dit sur iweb 8 que c'est simple ... bon, d'accord pour celui qui sait, ce doit &#234;tre simple mais pour moi, un peu nunuche, c'est + compliqu&#233; !

Je suis tout tout pr&#232;s de pouvoir enfin me sentir dans mon &#233;poque avec MON site &#224; moi avec mon nom rien qu'&#224; moi !
SYOUPLAIT, aidez moi encore un peu !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2007)

Tu doit aller sur ta page .Mac par ici.
Puis tu clique sur ton nom en haut &#224; gauche. il vont te redemander ton mot de passe. Tu le mets. Ensuite tu va arriver sur la page des parametres de .Mac et apr&#232;s tu choisis le bouton "nom de domain" et tu te laisse guid&#233;
Bonne chance 

Il y a peut-&#234;tre d'autres mani&#232;res plus simple mais bon celle-l&#224; marche, c'est deja pas mal....


----------



## Marcmaniac (21 Septembre 2007)

Merci j'essaye !


----------



## Marcmaniac (21 Septembre 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233; mais je ne vois pas ce satan&#233; "nom de domaine" !
Est-ce parce que j'utilise une version d'essai de .mac ?
O&#249; alors, faut-il que je change de lunettes ?
C'est o&#249; ? 
Bordel, je br&#251;le !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2007)

Tu es bien dans la page qui se nomme Param&#232;tres???
Mais oui je crois que maintenant que tu le dis, la version d'essai ne suffit pas
Dsl


----------



## Marcmaniac (21 Septembre 2007)

Voil&#224;, Apple a gagn&#233; !

Je me suis inscrit &#224; .mac, chose que je m'&#233;tais toujours refus&#233; &#224; faire !
J'y ai trouv&#233; la case nom de domaine que tu d&#233;crivais, (on n'y a pas acc&#232;s avec la version d'essai) et j'y ai d&#233;pos&#233; mon nom !
Encore quelques heures et mon site sera enfin, dispo, du moins je l'esp&#232;re !

Merci &#224; toi et f&#233;licitations &#224; Steeve qui m'a encore piqu&#233; 99 euros !

PS : "Il n'y a que les imb&#233;ciles qui ne changent pas d'avis, perso, je pense &#234;tre un gros naaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzeeeeeeeeee ""


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2007)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> PS : "Il n'y a que les imbéciles qui ne changent pas d'avis, perso, je pense être un gros naaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzeeeeeeeeee ""



Mais non dis pas ça.... tu te fais du mal  
Tu verras, .Mac vraiment pratique malgrè sa lenteur  
Non, je te rassure, tu pourras avoir une adresse dans Mail sans faire des réglages, tu aura l'idisk et tu te prendras pas la tête lors de la publication de ton site. En plus, tu pourras synchroniser tes signets, ton carnet d'adresse....
Bon c'est sur, c'est encore 99euro dans les dents (pour nous) et dans la poche (pour steve) 
N'oublie pas poster l'adresse de ton site


----------



## Marcmaniac (21 Septembre 2007)

Trop sympa .... bouh !
                                    Ma femme en sera pour un repas ! 
L'adresse du site suivra ....


----------



## Bibabelou (27 Septembre 2007)

bonjour!
à chaque fois que je veux publier mon site, j'ai ce message d'erreur:










je dois faire quoi?:mouais:


----------



## fbethe (27 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Moi de même j'ai ce message, mais apparemment nous ne sommes pas les seuls... j'ai renoncé à publier. Apparemment ce la provient de iweb 8...

d'ailleurs j'ai ouvert un forum sur apple ici : http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1136660

j'attend des infos, si tu en as je suis preneur.

Frédéric


----------



## Bibabelou (27 Septembre 2007)

bon ben là, sans que je ne sois intervenu dans quoi que ce soit, ça se remet à marcher...j'ai pu publier mes pages (pourtant lourdes) sans soucis...peut-être juste quitter et relancer iWeb a suffi (pour cette fois...)
mais je pense que ça se reproduira, d'après ce que j'ai lu ici et là, le problème est récurrent et général sur iWeb 08...


----------



## Gwen (27 Septembre 2007)

Pour ma part, quand cela se produit, je fais "tous publier" et souvent &#231;a marche.
La seule fois ou cela n'a pas march&#233;, c'&#233;tait &#224; cause du Blog et je l'ai vir&#233; purement et simplement


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Septembre 2007)

:modo: Mise &#224; jour d'iWeb 2.0.2



			
				Apple a dit:
			
		

> Cette mise &#224; jour d&#8217;iWeb r&#233;sout divers progbl&#232;mes de mise &#224; niveau des sites web iWeb 1.x, solutionne certains des probl&#232;mes courants et prend en charge les probl&#232;mes de compatibilit&#233; g&#233;n&#233;rale.


----------



## Bibabelou (28 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> :modo: Mise à jour d'iWeb 2.0.2




perso je me suis offert iLife 08 il y a 2 jours et j'ai fait la mise à jour 2.0.2 mais ce n'est pas ça qui a changé qualque chose!


----------



## David_b (28 Septembre 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> et pour passer ce que j'édite via iWeb sur ce site  genre bibabelou.com, je dois faire comment? passer par un FTP ? là je comprends plus rien, c'est bien trop abstrait pour moi



ton nom de domaine, c'est l'adresse publique de ton site: c'est par elle quon peut l'afficher en HTTP; toi tu es le proprio, tu as droit à une entrée de service, bien moche avec une veille porte rouillée et tou, c'est le FTP 

Regarde ma signature: mon blog est à mon nom et c'est du HTTP. Mais pour y mettre du contenu je dois utiliser le FTP avec les cordonnées d'accès que m'a données l'hébergeur (OVH )


----------



## Laurent_h (28 Septembre 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> bonjour!
> à chaque fois que je veux publier mon site, j'ai ce message d'erreur:
> 
> 
> ...



Idem pour moi ce soir 
Rien à faire. 

MAJ 2.0.2 en cause ?


----------



## fbethe (29 Septembre 2007)

ouf ! enfin j'ai trouvé ... çà marche :

1- nommer le fichier domain en domain.site2
2- Sélectionner le fichier nommé domain.site2
3- faire click droit> montrer le contenu du paquet.
4- Avec la loupe spotlight, tu tapes ".plist" et tu mets à la corbeille tout les .plist trouvés...

Depuis plus aucun problèmes avec .mac ni iWeb 2.0 ! !


----------



## Jack Dell (3 Octobre 2007)

bonjour,
je n'ai pas trouvé de messages décrivant mon probleme avec iweb2, donc je vous le pose:

1-J'ai fait un site avec iweb 1 sans probleme. lors de la mise à jour avec la version 2.0.2 je n'ai pas eu de gros soucis. Je travaille actuellement à une mise à jour du site et lors de la publication dans un dossier, les polices ( zurich calligraphique, comic sans ms deviennent comme plus grasse. j'ai essayé à partir de zero et c'est pareil 
Personne n'a remarqué ou c'est moi? cela le fait sur tous mes macs.

2-J'utilise dreamweaver pour le publier car j'utilisait ce programme avant Iweb pour la conception, mais c'est une usine à gaz pour moi et je n'y comprend plus rien (la version 2 était plus simple, mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé en passant chez Apple)
Bref le résultat obtenu avec iweb me convient, mais quand je compare le site créé avec les deux versions Iweb dans dreamweaver, avec Iweb2 on a l'impression que tout est en vrac bien que le resultat visible semble tout a fait correct. Du coup les petites retouches que je faisait avec dreamweaver, je peux laisser tomber


----------



## Chabine (7 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous.
J'ai lu la quasi totalité de ces messages, sans trouver mes réponses... j'avoue avoir manqué d'attention sur les dernières pages mais je suis très stressée car j'ai un besoin urgent de publier mon site cette nuit (besoins professionnels)...
Je crois donc que mes questions ont été posées par d'autres mais qu'il n'y a pas eu de réponses claires...
Alors, je vous en prie, aidez-moi !

-En tout premier lieu et en urgence, j'ai un souci de liens. Je sais qu'il faut sélectionner un texte ou une image de sa page puis utiliser l'inspecteur de lien. Mais voilà, ça ne marche pas. Dans la page "photos", je n'arrive pas à faire des liens, l'inspecteur de liens refuse que je coche la case "activer comme lien"... je voulais que ça fasse une sorte de sommaire, qu'on puisse cliquer sur la rubrique qui nous intéresse, je sais, il y a le menu en haut  pour ça, mais ce système permettait de visualiser des exemples)
Dans la partie "Qui-suis-je ?", j'avais pourtant pu faire des liens internes sans soucis... alors on m'a dit que peut-être, sur ce type de page (celles pour photos), on ne pouvait pas faire de lien... mais alors pourquoi y en a-t-il deux qui se sont créés (je ne sais d'ailleurs ni quand ni comment) et qui renvoient au site de Macintosh ???
En bref, j'aimerai pouvoir activer des liens sur la page "photos" et surtout surtout virer les liens qui vont sur la page macintosh (je ne veux pas envoyer mes amis là-dessus)

-Sinon, une utilisatrice avait demandé comment protéger les photographies de ses peintures et je crois bien qu'il n'y a pas eu de réponses. Ca m'intéresse aussi beaucoup.

-Enfin, il a été rapidement écrit qu'on pouvait prendre Cyberduck à la place de Fetch... si certains l'utilisent, je veux bien savoir si ça pose des soucis quelconques.

J'espère que vous m'aiderez (au moins pour la première question).
Bonne soirée.


----------



## Chabine (7 Octobre 2007)

Ah zut, je pensais que mon adresse de site s'afficherait : web.mac.com/elsa.levecot


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Octobre 2007)

Pas de liens dans une page photos, il faut donc faire sa page d'index &#224; partir d'une page vierge.

Et oui, Cyberduck marche sans soucis.


----------



## Chabine (7 Octobre 2007)

Merci de l'aide.
Mais comment se fait-il alors qu'il y ait deux liens actifs vers le site de Mac sur ma page photo ? Et comment les virer ? (D'ailleurs, s'ils existent est-il vraiment impossible d'en faire  ?)


----------



## Chabine (8 Octobre 2007)

Bon, j'ai refait la page et du coup, me voilà débarrassée des mails importuns.
Mais je persiste à penser qu'on peut en faire sur une page de photos (sinon, je n'en aurai pas eu du tout)...
Et sinon, quelqu'un a-t-il une réponse concernant la possibilité d'une protection des images sur un site .mac ?
Merci beaucoup et bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## triphon (8 Octobre 2007)

Depuis quelques jours je n'arrive plus &#224; publier mon site (sur mon iBook). j'ai toujours le m&#234;me message d'erreur. " une erreur s'est produite lors de la publication du fichier &#171;/Web/Sites&#187;&#8230;
J'ai essay&#233; ce que j'ai lu plus haut, faire une copie de domain, le renommer, jeter les ".plist". rien n'y fait.
J'ai aussi essay&#233; de supprimer des pages, le bloq, de renommer toutes les pages en supprimant les accents, les espaces&#8230; toujours pas.
Sur mon iMac sur lequel je g&#232;re 4 sites sans probl&#232;me (1 par session et par sous-compte pack familial), j'ai cr&#233;&#233; une nouvelle session, j'ai copi&#233; le fichier domain, eh bien l&#224; aussi j'ai la m&#234;me erreur. Iweb n'est peut-&#234;tre pas &#224; l'origine du probl&#232;me ?
Est-ce un probl&#232;me de l'iDisk de ce compte (qui est le principal). Cet iDisk ne monte pas toujours tout seul sur le bureau, n'indique pas toujours la derni&#232;re synchronisation et parfois indique que la derni&#232;re synchro a &#233;chou&#233;.


----------



## odd_greg (10 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, 
j'utilise iWeb pour la premiere fois et j'ai un petit soucis.
Je fais mes pages, et quand je publie le site, sur certaines pages, le texte apparait bien comme du texte, et sur d'autres je ne peux pas le selectionner et il apparait comme etant une image...?!?
Quelqu'un saurait-il pourquoi et comment resoudre ce problème...?
D'avance merci.


----------



## losheros (11 Octobre 2007)

Bien iweb et .mac cohabite, quand çà marche c'est super. Il ne transfert que les pages modifiées. Mais voilà quand arrive les messages d'erreurs de publication tous devient moi simple.
J'ai un site de 90Mo environ, et je publie en moyenne 1 à 2 fois par jour.  Et pour le moment, je passe par "publier dan sun dossier" et upload les 90Mo, je vous laisse imaginer.

Mon problème est que ce n'est pas forcement mon site (ou le fichier domain) qui est en rade mais probablement mac. En effet voici toutes mes tentatives:
1 publier sur mac -> message erreur /Web/Sites
2 Tout publier sur mac ->idem
3 publier dans un dossier et upload sur mac -> OK çà marche
4 (sauvegarde mon Domain)
5 puis je crée un nouveau site d'1 page et recommence les étapes 1,2 et 3 -> même résultats

6 je crée un  nouveau compte mac gratuit
7 est là ma page simple est publier sans problème

donc mon sentiment est que MON compte mac est vérolé, j'ai demandé au support d'APPLE, mais ils ne sont pas pressés et consulte maintenant leur technicien

8 j'ai aussi  détruis tous le contenu du dossier Site sur mac  et recommencé les manips de 1 à 5, mais toujours sans succés  
9 j'ai détruis aussi tous les fichiers .plist dans le conteneur "domain", -> sans effet

maintenant je sèche.....

si quelqu'un à déjà eu ce problème et là résolu , je suis preneur

pierre de bordeaux


----------



## nanoo511 (15 Octobre 2007)

Bon alors, j'ai cherché mais je ne trouve pas du tout...

Je suis en train de faire mon premier site web avec iWeb...j'ai crée mes pages avec le logiciel et j'ai exporté dans un dossier car je veux l'héberger chez Free.
J'ai téléchargé Cyberduck (comme il est conseillé je ne sais plus où sur le forum) sauf que maintenant je ne sais pas du tout ce qu'il faut faire.

Je pense que l'idée est d'envoyer le dossier sur le serveur de Free, mais concrètement je n'y arrive pas...

Si quelqu'un peut me dire comment faire ou m'envoyer un lien du forum qui l'explique, ça serait super cool...

Merci.

Stan.


----------



## losheros (15 Octobre 2007)

nanoo511 a dit:


> Bon alors, j'ai cherché mais je ne trouve pas du tout...
> 
> Je suis en train de faire mon premier site web avec iWeb...j'ai crée mes pages avec le logiciel et j'ai exporté dans un dossier car je veux l'héberger chez Free.
> J'ai téléchargé Cyberduck (comme il est conseillé je ne sais plus où sur le forum) sauf que maintenant je ne sais pas du tout ce qu'il faut faire.
> ...



Salut je n'utilise pas Cyberduck (mais transmit), mais les FTP se configure au préalable
pour free. 
le serveur : ftp.bec-handball.fr
identifiant : ton identifiant
MdP : ton Mot de passe
port 21

ensuite tu te connectes
et tu déposes par glisser/déposer le *contenu* du dossier  que tu as sauvegardé
tu dois avoir un fichier index.html et 1 dossier

ensuite RDV sur safari
et http://identifiant.free.fr
et hop!!! le site en ligne
 facile


----------



## nanoo511 (15 Octobre 2007)

Pour l'identifiant et le mot de passe c'est ceux du compte sur Free ???


----------



## losheros (15 Octobre 2007)

nanoo511 a dit:


> Pour l'identifiant et le mot de passe c'est ceux du compte sur Free ???



oui biensûr


----------



## nanoo511 (15 Octobre 2007)

C'est ce que je fais mais je posais la question parce que ça ne marche et je n'arrive pas à me connecter.
J'ai vérifié mon identifiant et mon mot de passe sur free.

Que faire ???


----------



## nanoo511 (15 Octobre 2007)

Bon j'ai trouv&#233;; le serveur c'&#233;tait: ftpperso.free.fr

Une question: 
il faut uploader le dossier cr&#233;e seulement ou aussi le lien index.html ?


----------



## monvilain (15 Octobre 2007)

nanoo511 a dit:


> Bon j'ai trouvé; le serveur c'était: ftpperso.free.fr
> 
> Une question:
> il faut uploader le dossier crée seulement ou aussi le lien index.html ?



Upload *TOUT* ce que Iweb exporte.

Index.html est nécessaire , c'est la *premiére page *de ton site, celle qui s'affiche quand l'utilisateur tape l'adresse de ton site dans un naviguateur.


----------



## nanoo511 (15 Octobre 2007)

ok merci.ça marche.

et quand je modifie mon site je dois tout re-uploader ou est-ce qu'il y a une synchronisation ?


----------



## losheros (15 Octobre 2007)

nanoo511 a dit:


> ok merci.ça marche.
> 
> et quand je modifie mon site je dois tout re-uploader ou est-ce qu'il y a une synchronisation ?



C bien le problème. tu dois en effet tout uploadé sauf si tu utilises mac. 

malgré tout, avec un peu de méthode, après avoir "sauvegardé dans un dossier", tu peux Uploadé que la ou les page(s)  (ou la page et le dossier dans le cas blog etc...) modifié(s).


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2007)

Quelqu'un peut il medire si on peut démarrer automatiquement un fichier audio à l'ouverture d'une page iWeb ?


----------



## triphon (15 Octobre 2007)

Pendant 8 jours impossible de publier mon site. J'ai esayé un certain nombre de choses sans succès. J'ai lu quelque part sur le support Apple qu'il fallait ressayer de publier. plusieurs fois par jour j'ai essayé mais la synchronisation de l'iDisk ne se faisait pas, puis vendredi la synchronisation s'est faite et mon site est publié.


----------



## monvilain (15 Octobre 2007)

chajmi a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut il medire si on peut démarrer automatiquement un fichier audio à l'ouverture d'une page iWeb ?



De maniére simple, Non.

En revanche, Iweb2 te permet d'ajouter du code HTML et donc d'y ajouter un player avec lancement automatique. (Enfin, si tu veux te mouiller dans les codes..)


----------



## julusmulus (15 Octobre 2007)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> De maniére simple, Non.
> 
> En revanche, Iweb2 te permet d'ajouter du code HTML et donc d'y ajouter un player avec lancement automatique. (Enfin, si tu veux te mouiller dans les codes..)



Eh eh, moi je dirai que de maniere plus que simple c tout a fait possible....
Il suffit de prendre une chanson mp3
de la mettre sur sa page, ensuite on la positionne, on lui met la photos que lon veu
On va dans l'inspecteur, le Q de quick time, et la ya 3 options, reproduire automatiquement, en boucle, et montrer le controleur de film .....
Desole pour mes traductions, je bosse sur iweb en espagnol....
ET VOILA


----------



## monvilain (15 Octobre 2007)

J'ai toujous pas re&#231;u IWEB2 et je parlais de la version 1.

Dans tous les cas merci pour le tuyau, je re&#231;ois ILIFE8 demain

ps: ton animation de la page d'acceuil (puzzle) de www.artcooperatif.com est faite avec quoi?


----------



## julusmulus (15 Octobre 2007)

l'animation est faite avec photoshop, et indesign

Je fait d abord tout mes calques sur photoshop, et ensuite travaille l'animation dans indesign


----------



## monvilain (16 Octobre 2007)

Un forum exclusivement sur IWEB est en cours d'etre pondu.

On vous tient au courant.


----------



## DEGOVI (16 Octobre 2007)

Je voudrais cr&#233;er des sous-menus au menu de navigation. 
N'ayant rien trouv&#233; de tout fait, je me suis attel&#233; &#224; ins&#233;rer de textes avec liens.

Comment avoir un effet graphique au survol de la souris (mise en gras de txt par ex.)?

Y-a-t-il une solution plus simple?


----------



## julusmulus (16 Octobre 2007)

DEGOVI a dit:


> Je voudrais créer des sous-menus au menu de navigation.
> N'ayant rien trouvé de tout fait, je me suis attelé à insérer de textes avec liens.
> 
> Comment avoir un effet graphique au survol de la souris (mise en gras de txt par ex.)?
> ...



Alors pour les sous menus qui apparaisse avec la souris, c du flash seulement je croi
Sinon pour les effets gras, souligné ou de couleurs, c possible en passant pas l inspeceur, la petite fleche des liens et ensuite format....
Voila


----------



## DEGOVI (17 Octobre 2007)

Merci, j'ai trouvé un début d'erreur, j'appliquai mon lien sur la zone texte, et non sur le texte sélectionné. J'ai bien maintenant une variation de format au passage de la souris, mais je n'arrive toujours pas à modifier le format (supprimer le souligné)


----------



## koeklin (17 Octobre 2007)

DEGOVI a dit:


> Je voudrais cr&#233;er des sous-menus au menu de navigation.
> N'ayant rien trouv&#233; de tout fait, je me suis attel&#233; &#224; ins&#233;rer de textes avec liens.


 ho&#249; l&#224;, &#231;a necessite du javascript &#231;a

je pense que c'est possible mais franchement casse-bonbon &#224; mettre en place et m&#234;me si tu y arrivais, &#231;a ralentirait le chargement de la page  



DEGOVI a dit:


> Comment avoir un effet graphique au survol de la souris (mise en gras de txt par ex.)?


avec une feuille de CSS c'est facile mais sur iWeb l&#224; aussi &#231;a devient un peu compliqu&#233; &#224; mettre en oeuvre



DEGOVI a dit:


> Y-a-t-il une solution plus simple?


 faut rester simple avec iWeb et accepter ses limites ou passer &#224; autre chose de moins instinctif...


----------



## julusmulus (17 Octobre 2007)

DEGOVI a dit:


> Merci, j'ai trouvé un début d'erreur, j'appliquai mon lien sur la zone texte, et non sur le texte sélectionné. J'ai bien maintenant une variation de format au passage de la souris, mais je n'arrive toujours pas à modifier le format (supprimer le souligné)




Ok, pas de soucis, donc tu as trouvé ton erreur deja, tu peu mettre des couleurs a plusieurs niveau, et pour enlever ou mettre le souligné, il faut tout simplement mettre ou enlever le U souligné....
quand il est mi, il est bleu, sinon il est blanc.


----------



## DEGOVI (18 Octobre 2007)

Je ne veux pas para&#238;tre lourd, mais je n'arrive toujours pas &#224; changer certains formats.
Je peux changer de police, passer en gras, en italique, mais impossible de changer de couleur ou de virer le soulignement. 
Bon je crois que je vais me contenter du resultat actuel, et poursuivre des essais d&#233;tourn&#233;s (texte dans boutons, approfondir ma connaissances de styles etc..)
 sans mobiliser d'avantage ce forum. Merci pour tout.


----------



## zepatente (18 Octobre 2007)

DEGOVI a dit:


> Je ne veux pas paraître lourd, mais je n'arrive toujours pas à changer certains formats.
> Je peux changer de police, passer en gras, en italique, mais impossible de changer de couleur ou de virer le soulignement.
> Bon je crois que je vais me contenter du resultat actuel, et poursuivre des essais détournés (texte dans boutons, approfondir ma connaissances de styles etc..)
> sans mobiliser d'avantage ce forum. Merci pour tout.



Pour tes changemets t'utilise quoi ? MENu , Inspecteur?


----------



## koeklin (18 Octobre 2007)

si c'est pour les comportement des liens: 
apres avoir mis en surbrillance un lien, il faut utliser l'inspecteur > onglet "inspecteur de lien"(symboli&#233; par la fl&#232;che)> format> et l&#224; on t'offre la possibilit&#233; de jouer 
-sur la couleur des liens en fonctions du survol de la souris et 
-sur le surlignement des leiens (U)
- mais pas de passer d'un caract&#232;re normal &#224; sur un caract&#232;re gras au survol de la souris (cet effet est particulierement moche)

Par contre pour mettre en gras normalement faut afficher la fenetre des polices (barre de menu> format > Polices 

je te conseille d'avoir plusieurs fen&#234;tres "d'outils" ouvertes ( barre de menu> pr&#233;sentation > afficher (l'inspecteur, ajuster l'image, couleurs, navigateur multim&#233;dia)


----------



## DEGOVI (18 Octobre 2007)

Pour mes changements j'utilise soit la fenêtre d'outils "polices"  soit le menu format. L'onglet "T" de la fenêtre inspecteur pour le lien ne me propose que "couleur et alignement" (et le choix que j'y fait ne semble pas être pris en compte), "espacement" et "inserer une image" quand à l'onglet de la flêche il suffit de voir l'image ci-jointe.
Bon le résultat n'est pour le moment pas trop mal pour mon niveau, mais je ne l'ai pas vraiment choisi.
Je pense passer à iLife08 dans qq semaines alors peut-être tout cela sera du passé.
Une dernière chose: est-ce-que le format du lien ne dépendrait pas du thème utilisé?


----------



## monvilain (19 Octobre 2007)

DEGOVI, tu parles d'IWEB 1 alors que nous parlons du 2.


----------



## monvilain (19 Octobre 2007)

Le forum des utilisateurs d'IWEB (V1 et V2) est disponible

http://iweb.forumpro.fr


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2007)

DEGOVI a dit:


> Je peux changer de police, passer en gras, en italique, mais impossible de changer de couleur ou de virer le soulignement.


Il semble qu' iWeb 1 souligne automatiquement un mot ou un texte dont on veut faire un lien.
C'est pratique car rapide et sans souci.
Autrement,* dans iWeb 1.1.2* j'ai proc&#233;d&#233; comme suit :
- dans la page iWeb, taper un mot (un texte), choisir sa couleur
- ins&#233;rer une figure, choisir un rectangle sans bouts arrondis (sauf si grande taille des lettres). Attention, d'abord cliquer en dehors du texte pour que le pointeur d'insertion disparaisse. Alors le rectangle appara&#238;tre au centre de la s&#233;lection.
- Le redimensionner et le d&#233;poser pour qu'il recouvre le mot
- dans Inspecteur des Graphiques r&#233;gler son opacit&#233; &#224; z&#233;ro
- dans Inspecteur des liens, le rectangle &#233;tant toujours s&#233;lectionn&#233;, cr&#233;er le lien et activer les liens, ils &#233;taient d&#233;sactiv&#233;s, hein, pour pouvoir travailler. C'est le rectangle qui est le lien.

Ouf ! C'est plus facile &#224; faire qu'&#224; expliquer.

 

Un doute : c'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit ? Sinon, &#231;a peut toujours servir !


----------



## monvilain (19 Octobre 2007)

Bonne info mais en ouvrant la capture d'ecran de DEGOVI, on s'aperçoit qu'il parle d'IWEB 1, sans possibilité de toucher aux liens donc.


----------



## jerisa (19 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour

Apr&#232;s avoir lu l'ensemble de la discussion je ne trouve pas la solution &#224; mon probl&#232;me.  

J'ai  cr&#233;&#233; mon site avec iweb 2. J'ai publi&#233; un dossier, que je transf&#232;re gr&#226;ce &#224; cyberduck chez mon h&#233;bergeur (ouvaton). 

Or, en tapant mon adresse je tombe sur une page "index of" avec du texte et non ma page d'accueil. En cliquant sur "description" je tombe sur ma page d'accueil, mais les liens ne sont pas pr&#233;sent en haut de la page. Les autres pages sont pourtant charg&#233;es puisqu'on les retrouve en tapant directement l'url. Si je tape l'adresse d'une page avec des albums, je peux ensuite cliquer et j'acc&#232;de au diaporama...  

En r&#233;sum&#233;, pourriez-vous m'indiquer comment faire en sorte que la page d'accueil s'affiche directement et que je retrouve la navigation dans le site ? 

   Jerisa


----------



## monvilain (19 Octobre 2007)

Salut,

Je pense que à la création de ton site (dans IWEB), tu  n'as pas de page "index".

C'est cette page qui est utilisée en accueil (index) sur ton site?


----------



## jerisa (19 Octobre 2007)

Merci beaucoup.  En fait le reste est resolu, mais il n'y a toujours aucun lien de navigation qui s'affiche.  
J'ai bien ma page d'accueil mais aucun des liens n'est résent, je ne peux donc pas naviguer dans le site. Il fonctionne par contre parfaitement en local...

Une autre idée pour continuer à m'aider ? 

   jerisa


----------



## DEGOVI (19 Octobre 2007)

Autant pour moi.
Merci, je vais donc avancer mon passage à iLife08.
Désolé du dérangement :rose:


----------



## jerisa (19 Octobre 2007)

Le problème est résolu, le site fonctionne normalement. Par contre, pour cela, il a fallu supprimer les fichiers qui protégeaient le site par mot de passe... C'est dommage.  
Je vais essayer de trouver une solution pour restaurer cette protection sans passer par .mac (puisqu'il paraît qu'il est très lent, et vu que c'est un site de photos...)

Merci encore.  
Jerisa


----------



## monvilain (20 Octobre 2007)

DEGOVI a dit:


> Autant pour moi.
> Merci, je vais donc avancer mon passage à iLife08.
> Désolé du dérangement :rose:



Pas de soucis, on a trouvé la solution.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (2 Novembre 2007)

Je suis passé à Léopard il y a une semaine. Au passage, j'ai sauvegardé mon site iWeb dans un dossier avec la fonction "Importer dans un dossier". 

Depuis lors, impossible de "réintégrer" mon site dans le logiciel iWeb. J'ai placé le dossier contenant mon site dans ma maison dans le dossier "sites". 

Mais invariablement iWeb me propose de créer un nouveau site, et ne récupère pas les données de mon ancien site. 

Ainsi, comment "récupérer" mon site pour qu'il soit à nouveau disponible sous iWeb.

J'espère avoir été suffisamment clair, par avance merci de votre aide.


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Novembre 2007)

Si tu as pens&#233; &#224; sauvegarder ton tigre, r&#233;cup&#232;re le fichier "domain" dans Maison>biblioth&#232;que>Application support>iWeb


----------



## Tonton Nestor (2 Novembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup !! Ca fonctionne impec' !!


----------



## MDD (15 Novembre 2007)

Jack Dell a dit:


> bonjour,
> je n'ai pas trouvé de messages décrivant mon probleme avec iweb2, donc je vous le pose:
> 
> 1-J'ai fait un site avec iweb 1 sans probleme. lors de la mise à jour avec la version 2.0.2 je n'ai pas eu de gros soucis. Je travaille actuellement à une mise à jour du site et lors de la publication dans un dossier, les polices ( zurich calligraphique, comic sans ms deviennent comme plus grasse. j'ai essayé à partir de zero et c'est pareil
> ...



Mais comment importe-t-on tout un site conçu avec iWeb dans Dreamweaver ?


----------



## koeklin (15 Novembre 2007)

en "definissant  un site" dans dreamweaver qui ne sera que le dossier dans le lequel iWeb aura publié son dossier "site"(nom par défaut) et sa page index.html


----------



## davethesith (15 Novembre 2007)

Tant que j'y suis, quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à faire un lien hypertexte qui renvoie à un point précis d'une page ?

J'avoue que je planche là dessus sans y parvenir .


----------



## Jack Dell (15 Novembre 2007)

MDD a dit:


> Mais comment importe-t-on tout un site conçu avec iWeb dans Dreamweaver ?



tu publies ton site Iweb dans un dossier, puis tu ouvres tes fichiers html dans dreamweaver 
personne n'a eu mon problème à première vue


----------



## koeklin (15 Novembre 2007)

davethesith a dit:


> Tant que j'y suis, quelqu'un a-t-il r&#233;ussi &#224; faire un lien hypertexte qui renvoie &#224; un point pr&#233;cis d'une page ?
> 
> J'avoue que je planche l&#224; dessus sans y parvenir .



&#231;a s'appelle  une ancre(=un endroit d'une page vers lequel un lien va aller)
il faut  avoir publier ton site une premiere fois
r&#233;cupere l'adresse de ta page sur le web sur laquelle tu veux coller une ancre 


aller dans iweb
1- dans la 1ere page celle o&#249; tu colle le lien: mettre en surbrillnce  le mot ou l'objet qui orientera vers le liens 
puis dans l'inspecteur> onglet inspecteur de liens et  coller l'adresse  de destination du lien, y coller un # et le nom de  son ancre ce qui donne un truc qui ressemble un peu &#224; &#231;a:

```
http://www.masuperpagefaiteaveciWeb.com#monancre
```

2- sur la 2e page (celle qui contient l'ancre... qui peut &#234;tre  aussi la premiere tout simplement) coller le nom de l'ancre dans un widget HTML que tu positionne o&#249; tu veux sur ta page

```
<a name="monancre" id="monancre"></a>
```
 en gardant les guillements mais en changeant le nom de l'ancre


----------



## davethesith (15 Novembre 2007)

Ok, je vais essayer cela. Pour info, avant je bossais avec Adobe PageMill, un logiciel assez sympa à utiliser et qui me faisait cela assez facilement.

Merci en tout cas


----------



## Chabine (17 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous.

Dites, j'ai une envie toute bête : sur mon site web.mac.com j'ai une partie "blog" ; donc, il est possible de me laisser des commentaires, mais deux choses me gênent...
1/ Je ne suis pas avertie de mes nouveaux commentaires
2/ Pour répondre, je dois m'identifier comme n'importe quel visiteur

Connaissez-vous un truc pour que je reçoive des alertes de nouveaux commentaires par mail ?
Et connaissez-vous un truc pour qu'en répondant, je n'ai pas à inscrire l'adresse de mon site (puisque je m'y trouve déja, je trouve ça plutôt inepte) et à passer le détecteur anti-spam... voire mieux, à apparaitre dans une couleur différente qui voudrait dire que c'est moi, l'administratrice du site, qui répond ?

Merci !


----------



## koeklin (17 Novembre 2007)

Dans l'ordre:
- avertie dans iWeb directement
- Non pour ton site tu es une inconnue, une iconnue, une inconnue


----------



## Chabine (17 Novembre 2007)

Ok, merci.
Je ne suis pas abonnée à Iweb... donc je ne suis pas avertie du tout...
En gros, y'a pas moyen. Bon...


----------



## koeklin (17 Novembre 2007)

il n'y a pas à être abonnée... quand tu ouvres iWeb (l'application) il se synchromise avec .mac et te signale les nouveaux commentaires pages par pages. c'etait comme ça sur iWeb '06 et ils ont conservé la même technique pour iWeb'O8.


----------



## Lillycabannette (18 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
j'ai créé deux blogs (donc deux sites) avec Iweb 1.1.2, et comme il y a des pages communes à ces deux blogs, j'aimerais ne pas avoir à les faire en double mais juste à les dupliquer. J'ai essayé la fonction "dupliquer" de Iweb mais ensuite je n'arrive pas à emmener cette page dans mon autre blog.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2007)

Lillycabannette a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai cr&#233;&#233; deux blogs (donc deux sites) avec Iweb 1.1.2, et comme il y a des pages communes &#224; ces deux blogs, j'aimerais ne pas avoir &#224; les faire en double mais juste &#224; les dupliquer. J'ai essay&#233; la fonction "dupliquer" de Iweb mais ensuite je n'arrive pas &#224; emmener cette page dans mon autre blog.
> 
> Merci pour votre aide.


Essayer dans l'organiseur de site, colonne &#224; gauche, glisser-d&#233;poser la page dupliqu&#233;e ...


----------



## Lillycabannette (19 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
le problème, c'est que les entrées de mon blog n'apparaissent pas dans l'organisateur de site.Donc comment les dupliquer puis les déplacer.


----------



## koeklin (19 Novembre 2007)

salut, bon autant te le dire c'est pas fait pour. 


1)Tu ne peux déplacer des pages de blog ou de podcast . ce qui te reste à faite c'est de copier-coller chaque éléments d'une page d'un blog à l'autre. 

2) Tu peux faire aussi un copié-collé de l'ensemble des l'éléments d'une page de blog ( Cmd + A):
mais il faudra remplacer apres chaque image, chaque texte dans les cadres d'origine de la page qui reçoit. Pour que tout s'affiche correctement sur la page d'entrée dans les pages d'accueil et d'archives du blog





et effacer l'image  ou le texte en trop:





C'est la technique du copié-collé-recopié-recollé-supprimé


----------



## Lillycabannette (19 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse. Il va falloir un peu plus de temps que prévu pour tout faire. J'espère qu' Apple nous proposera cette facilité un jour...


----------



## saladisiac (21 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour je viens de publier mon site peso construit avec iWeb. J'ai souscrit à l'accès gratuit de Free proposant 10Go d'hébergement. J'ai chargé mon site avec Transmit. Comme vous pourrez le constater en naviguant sur le site, c'est pas genial ( http://saladisiac.free.fr/ ). Je voudrai savoir comment mettre ma page d'accueil en première page et non l'index. De plus lorsque que l'on souhaite voir les article de blogs, on à le droit à une erreur 404 page introuvable. Pourriez vous m'aider à remedier à ces problèmes?

Merci d'avance
Saladisiac


----------



## koeklin (21 Novembre 2007)

salut , 
voilà ce que je suppose que tu as fait:
tu as publié dans un dossier "saladisiac" et t'as balancé le dossier sur le net!

maintenant ce que tu dois faire:
tu publies dans un dossier et tu balances son contenu sur le net  (cad la page index.html et le dossier site)

et là t'es heureux

Pour le blog, le bug est connu!  il est lié à la présence d'accents dans l'adresse des pages ( dont un imposé par iWeb lui même avec le mot "entrée" pour chaque entrée du blog) . 

Les solutions: 
- abandonner le format blog ou podcast pour l'instant et attendre une mise-à-jour d'iWeb ou 
- passer iWeb en anglais ou
- se payer un espace .mac (parce que sur .mac les accents dans les adresses il les gère sans problème.)


----------



## saladisiac (22 Novembre 2007)

Merci vraiment de votre aide je vais essayer de publier uniquement le contenu du dossier. C'est quand même dommage pour le blog,ce bug existe depuis iWeb 1?


----------



## koeklin (22 Novembre 2007)

saladisiac a dit:


> ce bug existe depuis iWeb 1?


il a existé sur iWeb 1 puis il a été réglé par une mise à jour. Il réapparait sous iWeb 2... et on attend une nouvelle mise à jour:  le train-train de l'iWeb-user en gros


----------



## Jef94 (25 Novembre 2007)

Chers webmasteurs et webmasteuses 

Je suis en train d'essayer d'intégrer un lecteur multimédia dans une des pages du site web que je réalise avec iweb (version 2.0.2) dans le but d'y faire écouter des mp3 de ma composition.

En faisant glisser un fichier mp3 du finder vers la page en question, iweb me créer automatiquement un petit lecteur. C'est formidable, sauf que...

Au dessus de ce petit lecteur il y a une fenêtre qui apparait par défaut dans laquelle il nous est proposé de glisser une photo. Or je ne souhaite pas mettre une photo, juste le titre du mp3 au dessus du dit lecteur.

Comment faire disparaître cette maudite fenêtre ?...

Voila ce que cela donne :


----------



## BONOBOBO (25 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je possede 2 mac un G4 de bureau et un powerbook G4, j'administre plusieurs sites internet dont un associatif créé avec IWEB . je le géré principalement à partir de mon G4 de bureau mais si j'oublies de dupliquer sur une clé USB mon dossier "DOMAIN", il m'est impossible de le mettre à jour lorsque je suis en WE en dehors de chez moi avec mon powerbook .
Le but étant de mettre à jour les résultats de compètition en dehors de chez moi .
J'ai lu sur des forums qu'il existait un script AUTOMATOR, capable de générer une copie du fichier DOMAIN et de le balancer sur le serveur du site via le FTP avant la fermeture d'IWEB .
Mais ce script est introuvable sur le NET et lorsque je me connecterais avec mon PB il me suffirait de télécharger ce fichier "DOMAIN" et de le glisser dans le bon dossier .

Voilà si vous avez une idée ou toute autres astuces, je suis preneur .

Slts .

CG Mac User


----------



## Jef94 (26 Novembre 2007)

Jef94 a dit:


> Chers webmasteurs et webmasteuses
> 
> Je suis en train d'essayer d'intégrer un lecteur multimédia dans une des pages du site web que je réalise avec iweb (version 2.0.2) dans le but d'y faire écouter des mp3 de ma composition.
> 
> ...



UP plaise !


----------



## koeklin (26 Novembre 2007)

Pas de possibilité "simple" autant que je me rappelle 

1- alors il va falloir feinter: mets une image transparente ou une image de le couleur de ton fond (en jouant si nécessaire sur la fonction "reculer d'un plan"), dans ton cas c'est une image transparente.

2- Pour les solutions plus compliquées: il faut passer par les HTML widget et de faire une "fausse page" avec le lecteur Quicktime que t'aime pas ( celui avec l'image) pour télécharger ton mp3 avec iWeb  sur ton idisk ou ton serveur


----------



## Jef94 (26 Novembre 2007)

Merci koeklin d'avoir pris la peine de répondre à ma question en proposant des solutions que je vais de ce pas tester  ! 

C'est quand même assez mal conçue leur bazard, car généralement au dessus d'un petit lecteur de ce genre on y met pas une photo : on y met le nom du morceau.

Qu'il y ait une fenêtre au dessus du lecteur quicktime pour une vidéo, ça parait logique, mais pour un un fichier audio, là je ne vois pas :mouais:

Sinon j'ai tenté la solution du lecteur flash amirablement bien expliqué sur ce lien http://flenet.rediris.es/tourdetoile/JMCampo_Laudio.htm.

Mais rien à faire, ça ne marche pas !  sans doute une erreur de chemin pour le mp3 et le lecteur flash de Dew.

D'ailleurs j'ai une question à ce propos. Quand on rentre le code HTML sur la page, on indique le chemin des fichiers par rapport à leur emplacement sur le disque dur je suppose. Mais quand on transfert les pages du site en ligne, l'url de ces pages à changée. Faut il donc changer le chemin que l'on indique quand on consulte son site en local ?


----------



## davethesith (26 Novembre 2007)

Je vois que quelques internautes ont un espace .mac. 

Est ce que cela vaut le "coût" ?


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2007)

davethesith a dit:


> Je vois que quelques internautes ont un espace .mac.
> 
> Est ce que cela vaut le "coût" ?


Le "coût" ? Comment savoir ?
Pour un "pro" j'ignore.
Pour un particulier se faire plaisir à ce coût
est incomparablement moindre que d'aller
en vacances à Honolulu ou aux sports d'hiver
ou encore de se payer une Ferrari, ça vaut
donc le "coup".


----------



## Gwen (27 Novembre 2007)

Moi qui synchronise plusieurs Mac entre eux, oui, ça vaut le "coût". Par contre, si c'est juste pour placer un site web, là non, c'est un peu cher.


----------



## monvilain (30 Novembre 2007)

Jef94 a dit:


> D'ailleurs j'ai une question à ce propos. Quand on rentre le code HTML sur la page, on indique le chemin des fichiers par rapport à leur emplacement sur le disque dur je suppose. Mais quand on transfert les pages du site en ligne, l'url de ces pages à changée. Faut il donc changer le chemin que l'on indique quand on consulte son site en local ?



Les chemins sont identiques puisque tu transferes la copie du local en ligne.
A moins que j'aie manqué un passage...


----------



## MAR69 (30 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

je m'immisce dans votre conversation sur iweb car vous semblez en connaître plus que moi.
Je suis abonné à .mac depuis quelques mois et j'utilise iweb pour publier quelques pages.
Je viens de passer sous léopard récemment. En ouvrant iweb je ne retrouve pas l'ensemble de mes pages. je pensais qu'il les retrouverait car publier sur .mac. J'ai remplacé le dossier iweb (que j'avais pris le soin de sauvegarder) de "apllication support" dans ma bibliothèque mais sans conséquence. 
Que faire ?

pb avec léopard ou iweb1 et iweb 2 ?

merci de votre aide.


----------



## vleroy (30 Novembre 2007)

MAR69 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> je m'immisce dans votre conversation sur iweb car vous semblez en connaître plus que moi.
> Je suis abonné à .mac depuis quelques mois et j'utilise iweb pour publier quelques pages.
> ...



à priori t'as bon, fait ouvrir avec (puis tu choisis iweb) sur le fichier index


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2007)

Question sur iWeb 2 si on *n'a pas de .web* et qu'on est par exemple chez OVH avec Cyberduck en client FTP​
Peut on agrandir une image ?
Peut-on faire un slide show ?​
Peut on uploader sans retoucher tout le codage (pas comme chez iFrance quoi)​
Peut on beneficier des outils Google ?​
Peut on mettre des videos autres que celles hostees chez youtube (par exemple) ?​
Peut-on tenir un blog facilement sans uploader le site en entier a chaque fois ?​
Je pense que c'est tout. Merci  ​


----------



## vleroy (30 Novembre 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> [*]Peut on agrandir une image ?​[*]Peut-on faire un slide show ?​[*]Peut on uploader sans retoucher tout le codage (pas comme chez iFrance quoi)​[*]Peut on beneficier des outils Google ?​[*]Peut on mettre des videos autres que celles hostees chez youtube (par exemple) ?​[*]Peut-on tenir un blog facilement sans uploader le site en entier a chaque fois ?​[/LIST]



non
non
oui
oui mais pas tous
oui
non


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> non
> non
> oui
> oui mais pas tous
> ...


 
Merci pour la reponse rapide.

Donc si je comprend bien, iWeb 2 ne me servirait a rien car j'ai deja iWeb.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2007)

Question pratique :

Qui a un site sur Orange et qui arrive a uploader un site iWeb via Cyberduck ?


----------



## MAR69 (2 Décembre 2007)

dans mon dossier iweb "sauvegardé" il n'existe qu'un seul fichier : "domain" . si je fais ouvrir avec , rien ne se passe....


----------



## monvilain (2 Décembre 2007)

MAR69 a dit:


> dans mon dossier iweb "sauvegardé" il n'existe qu'un seul fichier : "domain" . si je fais ouvrir avec , rien ne se passe....



"rien ne se passe" , ni en double click?

Répare les autorisations à tout hasard er recommence.

Que dit le finder sur ce fichier (poids etc...) ? (pommi +i)


----------



## monvilain (2 Décembre 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Merci pour la reponse rapide.
> 
> Donc si je comprend bien, iWeb 2 ne me servirait a rien car j'ai deja iWeb.



iWeb 2 apporte énormément d'améliorations..(entre autre l'utilisation du HTML en widget, ouvrant la porte à des sites moins "standards")


----------



## loustic (2 Décembre 2007)

Et en replaçant le fichier Domain dans Bibliothèque/Application Support/iWeb (s'il en était sorti) ?


----------



## andy warhol (3 Décembre 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Question pratique :
> 
> Qui a un site sur Orange et qui arrive a uploader un site iWeb via Cyberduck ?



J'ai réussi à uploader mon site avec le cybercanard sur orange 
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/philippe.alexandre

C'est quoi ton problème : cyberduck lui-même ou le résultat du chargement ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2007)

andy warhol a dit:


> J'ai réussi à uploader mon site avec le cybercanard.
> C'est quoi ton probleme : cyberduck lui-même ou le résultat du chargement ?


 
Le probleme est que lorsque j'avais voulu me faire un site orange on ne pouvait pas les charger avec un FTP. Il fallait charger les pages en manuel via leur serveur il me semble.

Tu as rentré quoi comme adresse dans ton FTP pour le charger ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2007)

T'as combien d'espace sur le site orange ?

J'en reviens pas d'avoir le seul serveur qui n'accepte pas l'UFT-8...

Quand je pense que je suis sur Orange, j'ai le droit à mon domaine gratuit et je ne savais même pas l'utiliser.


----------



## andy warhol (3 Décembre 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Le probleme est que lorsque j'avais voulu me faire un site orange on ne pouvait pas les charger avec un FTP. Il fallait charger les pages en manuel via leur serveur il me semble.
> 
> Tu as rentré quoi comme adresse dans ton FTP pour le charger ?



Tu es premium ou confirmé ? Perso j'ai un site confirmé
Les adresses sont celles-ci
l'adresse du serveur FTP Pour les pages perso Confirmé : perso-ftp.orange.fr
l'adresse du serveur FTP Pour les pages perso Premium : ftp.premium.orange.com
C'est tout. De mémoire car j'ai pas mon mac sous la main mais je peux vérifier ce soir...
Ensuite lors de la connection avec ton user il va te connecter à ton espace perso :
perso-ftp.orange.fr/nom_site/


----------



## andy warhol (3 Décembre 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> T'as combien d'espace sur le site orange ?
> 
> J'en reviens pas d'avoir le seul serveur qui n'accepte pas l'UFT-8...
> 
> Quand je pense que je suis sur Orange, j'ai le droit à mon domaine gratuit et je ne savais même pas l'utiliser.




100 Mo cad le standard ....mais avec les vidéo c'est un peu juste je le reconnais...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2007)

andy warhol a dit:


> Tu es premium ou confirmé ? Perso j'ai un site confirmé
> Les adresses sont celles-ci
> 
> l'adresse du serveur FTP Pour les pages perso Confirmé : perso-ftp.orange.fr
> ...


 
Merci pour l'info.

C'est quoi les différentes options de site ?

C'est quoi la différence entre confirmé et premium ?

C'est gratuit pour être confirmé ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2007)

andy warhol a dit:


> 100 Mo cad le standard ....mais avec les vidéo c'est un peu juste je le reconnais...


 
Les vidéos ça se host sur Youtube ! Enfin pas les vidéos de famille lol 

Non 100mo c'est bien. De toutes façons vu les restrictions Apple (C'est à dire pas de grossissement d'image et pas de slide show) t'as pas besoin d'avoir des grandes photos vu qu'elles ne s'agrandissent pas...


----------



## andy warhol (3 Décembre 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Merci pour l'info.
> 
> C'est quoi les différentes options de site ?
> 
> ...



Trés bonne question, c'est surement un abonnement particulier à internet (service premium ???)
Pour moi tu devrais avoir un compte confirmé comme tout le monde !
Vérifie ton abo.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2007)

andy warhol a dit:


> Trés bonne question, c'est surement un abonnement particulier à internet (service premium ???)
> Pour moi tu devrais avoir un compte confirmé comme tout le monde !
> Vérifie ton abo.


 
Ok merci beaucoup Andy Warhol !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2007)

J'ai une autre question (Décidément il est pénible celui-la)...

On m'a parlé d'un compte OVH gratuit pour avoir un site internet. Ce qui est indépendant de tout abonnement internet et donc qu'on peut conserver dans le temps.

Qui a une version démo 1giga gratuite ? 

On m'a déjà pas mal renseigné à ce sujet mais j'aimerais en savoir un peu plus au niveau pratique.

Comme l'adresse FTP pour charger et une confirmation réelle de gratuité et de prise en charge de l'UFT-8

Merci d'avance et encore désolé de tant questionner. Je tiens vraiment à avoir MON site internet qui soit facile à mettre à jour. Je n'en peux plus du serveur iFrance !! :hein:


----------



## davethesith (3 Décembre 2007)

Yams Kasix, peux-tu nous passer l'adresse de ton site (si ce n'est pas indiscret).

Je suis moi même chez Orange et je voudrais voir si cela peut valoir le coup (et ne plus avoir les problèmes d'accent de chez IFrance).


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2007)

davethesith a dit:


> Yams Kasix, peux-tu nous passer l'adresse de ton site (si ce n'est pas indiscret).
> 
> Je suis moi même chez Orange et je voudrais voir si cela peut valoir le coup (et ne plus avoir les problèmes d'accent de chez IFrance).


 
Désolé c'est indiscret si...

J'ai déjà vu ce problème avec des gens qui s'y connaissent ne t'en fais pas.

J'ai tout essayé, j'ai même changé le codage Cyberduck pour voir et rien n'y fait.
J'ai fait des pages de test et tout mène au même résultat...
Il faut que je réencode inlassablement...
Changer tout le codage UFT-8 par ISO8859-1 puis ensuite reencoder tous les accents et les ponctuations françaises... Bref c'est vraiment gavant...
Du coup j'ai un blog en plus sur iFrance (Dotclear) donc indépendant qui tourne vraiment bien. Mais bon je reste déçu car actualiser mon site internet signifie passer par un réencodage systématique.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2007)

D'ailleur voici quelques discutions de mes malheurs lol

Pour vous dire que j'en ai essayé des solutions...

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=738296


----------



## monvilain (4 Décembre 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> D
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=738296



Fonctionne pas.


----------



## davethesith (4 Décembre 2007)

Ok. C'était juste pour voir si un hébergement Orange répondrait à mes attentes.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2007)

En fait je viens de me rendre compte en relisant mes post que j'avais tenté un herbergement Voila.fr lol et pas Orange...

Bref

_"J'ai la mémoire qui flanche, j'me souviens plus très bien..."_

Et non je ne fictionne pas, mais ça peut tout simplement éviter de rechercher la cause de ces problèmes et de tout avoir à reexpliquer lol


----------



## MAR69 (4 Décembre 2007)

Quand je dis rien ne se passe, je voulais dire que iweb démarre de rien... Comme si je l'ouvrais pour la première fois. Ce qui se confirme avec le poids du fichier domaine qui est de 20 K0.
J'ai l'impression que mon fichier domaine a disparu  
Je synchronise mon imac et mon portable via .mac. J'ai d'abord fait le passage de leopard sur mon portable. Je me souviens avoir lancé iweb et m'être fait la remarque de ne pas retrouver mes pages ... Un fichier domaine du portable a donc été créé. At'il pu remplacé celui de l'imac par ma synchro....???

Sur ma sauvegarde j'ai des dossiers correspondant aux pages que j'ai crées, je peuc donc y accéder. Ai-je un moyen de les ouvrir dans iweb ?


----------



## ultrabody (5 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

je crois connaitre déjà la réponse...
mais c'est au cas où si vous auriez une solution intermédiaire

voilà j'ai un blog, le seul inconvénient c'est de pouvoir avoir la possiblité d'ajouter des commentaires..

commen faire ?
je crois qu'il faut avoir un abonnement au "*.mac". est ce exact ?

sinon avez vous une solution pour résoudre ce problème ?

D'avance merci pour votre aide.

Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## ultrabody (5 Décembre 2007)

je viens de trouver ma réponse depuis google.. ^^

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=175235

apparement ce n'est pas possible sans .mac.

la réponse datant du 05/07
avez une solution éventuelle ? 



Edit:

voici the "soluce" au problème : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=222082

si quelqu'un a un tuto avec des screen je suis preneur !! si quelqu'un en a fait l'expérience également ..
^^


----------



## koeklin (5 Décembre 2007)

je ne vais pas te faire de tutos mais juste te faire une rectification sur cette combine  qui date de mai 2007 et utilisait iWbemore et iWeb'06:

iWebmore necessitait deux choses: 
1 - faire des rectangles aux coins arrondis et et 
2 - commencer les lignes de codes html par 
	
	



```
<@:
```
 et les finir par
	
	



```
:@>
```

ces deux choses sont inutiles avec le Html Widget de iWeb'08
je rappelle aussi qu'iWebmore est inutile avec iWeb'O8 il est remplacé le HTML widget tout simplement: tu ouvres ton Html widget et tu tapes ton code sans les aprties inutiles mentionnées plus haut et basta.


L'avantage de .mac c'est aussi qu'il rajoute les commentaires au sein de ta page de blog  sous ton "article" et non dans un pop-up comme Haloscan


----------



## mantys (5 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, 

J'ai créé un *site* sur iweb et j'ai *formaté* mon mac; 
bien sur je ne savais pas qu'il fallait sauvegarder le dossier dans domain... 
Je voudrai donc pouvoir *modifier* mon site, alors connaissez vous un *autre logiciel* sympa qui peut me permettre de faire ça? 
En plus je repasse sur PC donc fini iweb..
Merci!


----------



## koeklin (5 Décembre 2007)

sympa je sais ...
le genre plutôt austere dans le genre editeur de texte avec un peu de couleur pour rajouter de la fantaisie (sur Mac: Smultron, textmate, KompoZer (le NVU-like)) mais faut s'y connaitre ne HTMl et CSS un minimum (sur pc je sais pas...)

Sinon y'a la mehode du "j'm'sens dans une p... de super forme aujourd'hui et j'vais me refaire un site sur iWeb en repartant de zero"  mais pour ça faut rester sur Mac

...de toutes façon t'aurais rien pu faire de ton dossier domain sur pc.


----------



## Yvon2 (16 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un site sur .mac, et j'ai acheté un nom de domaine un peu plus pro que je veux éberger sur .mac également. (avec 10 Go, j'ai de la marge!) 
Je veux garder les anciennes adresses pour mon ancien sîte,  déjà connu des intéressés, et mettre la nouvelle adresse pour le nouveau site. 
J'ai iWeb 8, mais je ne vois pas comment on fait la discrimination entre les sites pour leur donner une adresse ou une autre. 
Quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment faire? 

J'aimerais héberger plusieurs nom de domaine sur .imac. Est-ce possible? 

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## koeklin (16 Décembre 2007)

je n'ai pas acheté de nom de domaine mais...
je connais (virtuellement) quelqu'un qu'il l'a fait, j'atterris sur son site par les deux adresses
la "web.mac.com.trucmuche" et
la "trucmuche.com"
en tapant ces deux adresses le site est le même je suppose que ce sont les mêmes pages du même site...


----------



## alargeau (18 Décembre 2007)

Salut à tous,

j'imagine que la question a certainement dû être posée par quelqu'un, mais impossible de trouver une réponse sur le forum. Alors voilà ma question : comment fait-on pour ajouter un sous-menu à un site créé par iWeb ? Mon problème c'est que mon site a pas mal de pages, et chaque page renvoie normalement à des "sous-pages", mais impossible de faire ça avec iWeb, à priori. Alors si ce n'est pas possible, connaissez-vous un plugin qui rendrait ça possible, parce que franchement, iWeb, c'est pas mal, mais alors il manque des dizaines de trucs vraiment indispensable, dont ça.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## koeklin (18 Décembre 2007)

iWeb ne sait pas générer de sous-menus de façons automatique : le mieux est de faire à la  une liste de lien vers tes sous pages et de la copier-coller sur chaque sous-page et la page principale de cette partie du cite. 
La présentation la mieux adaptée à mon goût pour ce type de sousmenu est la partie latérale de la page "fiche personnelle" dans les modèles iWeb


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2007)

Yvon2 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un site sur .mac, et j'ai acheté un nom de domaine un peu plus pro que je veux éberger sur .mac également. (avec 10 Go, j'ai de la marge!)
> Je veux garder les anciennes adresses pour mon ancien sîte, déjà connu des intéressés, et mettre la nouvelle adresse pour le nouveau site.
> ...


 
Avec .mac, quand tu publies, si tu as plusieurs sites (ton "ancien" site et celui que tu veux créer pour ton nom de domaine, par exemple) il te les nome lui-même en fonction du nom de la première page.

Ensuite, il faut lui indiquer vers quel site tu veux rediriger ton nom de domaine tout neuf (je ne sais pas comment, je ne l'ai pas encore fait - je suppose que c'est sur le site apple et non à partir de iWeb).

Ca permet aussi de "résoudre" cette histoire de sous-menu : faire plusieurs sites.

Un exemple ?
Dans ma signature - 5 sites différents linkés entre eux, et le projet d'acheter un nom de domaine pour accéder au premier d'entre eux (celui qui chapaute)


----------



## alargeau (24 Décembre 2007)

koeklin a dit:


> iWeb ne sait pas générer de sous-menus de façons automatique : le mieux est de faire à la  une liste de lien vers tes sous pages et de la copier-coller sur chaque sous-page et la page principale de cette partie du cite.
> La présentation la mieux adaptée à mon goût pour ce type de sousmenu est la partie latérale de la page "fiche personnelle" dans les modèles iWeb



Ah oui, en effet, c'est une excellente solution. Merci du tuyau ! Et d'ailleurs, il est désormais possible de retirer la page du menu...

Maintenant ma seconde question  : j'aimerais insérer une page web dans une de mes pages iWeb, un peu comme Rapidweaver sait le faire. En fait, je vous explique, j'ai créé mon site avec iWeb, mais j'ai aussi un forum, donc j'aimerais insérer mon forum dans une page iWeb, si possible. On peut insérer des fragments HTML, donc j'imagine que ça doit être possible, à savoir si ça ne gère que le HTML. Parce que bien entendu, mon forum est en php. Et en copiant l'url du forum, et bah ça me met tout simplement l'url dans ma page, mais pas la page en question.


----------



## koeklin (24 Décembre 2007)

2 possibilités au choix:
1-*l'iframe*: inserer les pages du forum dans mon site
dans une html widget, inserer ça:
	
	



```
<iframe src="http://ladressedemon forum" width="800" height="800" 
frameborder="0"  ></iframe>
```
à toi de mettre l'adresse et de changer la largeur (width) et la hauteur de ta page (height)

mon avis: c'est pas génial

2- *la redirection d'url*: astuce pour faire apparaitre le forum dans le *menu principal* du site:
faire une page vierge appelée forum y coller le code suivant dans une balises HTML:
	
	



```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!-- 
  document.location.href="http://ladressedemonforuml"
-->
</script>
```
et faire figurer cette page dans le menu grace à l'inspecteur (généralement c'est proposé par défaut)

mon avis: c'est quand même mieux


----------



## JLB21 (5 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
Jusqu'à présent, j'utilisais avec satisfaction le logiciel "Galerie" pour créer mes galeries photos. Les dossiers obtenus étaient ensuite uploadés sur mon espace Web Free à l'aide de Transmit. Enfin, j'y ajoutais un mot de passe pour que seuls les interlocuteurs informés de ce mot de passe puissent consulter une galerie déterminée.
En allant ensuite sur cet espace avec un navigateur, en cliquant sur un dossier, et après renseignement des identifiant et mot de passe correspondants, la galerie pouvait être consultée.
J'ai créé récemment une galerie avec iWeb'8. L'avantage de ce logiciel pour cette application, est qu'il offre la possibilité d'un très beau diaporama après ouverture de la galerie dans un navigateur. Du moins lorsque ceci se passe sur le bureau du Mac.
En effet, après upload sur mon espace Free toujours avec Transmit, le fait de cliquer sur le dossier dans la fenêtre du navigateur renvoie une page  "Erreur 404 - Document introuvable"
Pourtant j'ai bien utilisé la commande d'iWeb "Publier dans un dossier" qui est recommandée dans l'aide, lorsqu'on publie sur un site autre que .mac
Quelqu'un a-t-il rencontré ce problème ? Que faire pour rendre la galerie consultable ?


----------



## romeo133 (6 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous, je ne sais pas si je suis sur le bon forum, mais je tente ma chance.

J'ai un petit soucie avec iweb 08. J'aimerais faire une redirection de mon site (.fr) et non (.mac) vers un autre site. En fait, j'ai entendu dire que pour rediriger un site il fallait passer par son hebergeur, mais je viens d'aller voir sur le mien, et il ne prend pas en charge les redirection. Donc je pense que la manipulation doit se faire par des codes. Mais sur la plus part des forum, ils donnent des codes à mettre entre des balises 'head et head', mais dans les scripts de mon site, je ne les trouves pas. Mais quand je vais sur mon site avec safari et que je regarde le code source, la balise 'head' est bien présente, mais je ne sais pas ou la modifier.

Si quelqu'un à une solution ??? ce serait cool.

En fait je voudrais juste que quand quelqu'un tape l'adresse de mon site, je puisse le rediriger sur le site que je veux.

Merci d'avance.

Salut


----------



## koeklin (6 Janvier 2008)

...et coller le petit code que j'ai donné deux messages plus haut sur les pages de ton ancien site à l'aide de l'html widget ça ne te va pas ?


----------



## romeo133 (6 Janvier 2008)

j'ai pas du tout comprendre avec ton code. Il faut le mettre ou ? Il faut ouvrir un élément html et taper le code dedans ?

Mais moi ce que je veux, c'est que si quelqu'un tape l'adresse de mon site, qu'il tombe automatiquement sur un autre site de mon choix.

Ton code fait ca ?


----------



## koeklin (6 Janvier 2008)

voici une adresse http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/redirection.html
et dis moi ou tu tombes...
compare l'adresse que je te donne  et celle de ta destination et tu sauras si le code marche


----------



## romeo133 (6 Janvier 2008)

c'est exactement ca que je veux. Mais j'ai pas compris comment faut faire ? Tu peux m'expliquer en détail ? merci d'avance


----------



## koeklin (6 Janvier 2008)

si t'as iWeb'o8 
- efface le contenu de ta page (les photos les textes) qui ne fera qu'alourdir ta page et ralentir ta redirection
-si possible change le theme de cette page par un blanc ou noir (les deux plus legers)  
- tu colles dans un Widget HTML le code que je t'ai donné sur chacune des pages que tu veux "redirectionner" vers ton nouveau site, en modifiant l'adresse de destination de mon code

si tu as iWeb'06 tu peux utiliser iWebmore en l'absence du html Widget

autre possibilité avec un editeur de texte (type Smultron ou TextMate)
sur les pages concernées effacer tout ce qu'il ya comme code entre les balises
	
	



```
<body> et </body>
```
 et y coller le code de redirection


----------



## romeo133 (6 Janvier 2008)

désolé d'etre si lourd, mais ca fonctionne pas comme sur ton site.

J'ai un site vierge. j'ai créé une seule page pour le test sur laquelle je place un élément HTML ? c ca ? la taille n'a pas d'importance ni l'endroit ou je le met ?

J'ai publié le site, mais quand je tape l'adresse du site, je reste sur mon site et y'a le site vers lequel je voulais etre redirectionné qui apparait au milieu de ma page.

J'ai du raté une étape.

merci d'avance


----------



## romeo133 (6 Janvier 2008)

tiens regarde ce que ca fait :

http://redirection.scola.fr


----------



## koeklin (6 Janvier 2008)

bon alors on va faire simple:
- tu ouvres textedit tu colles mon code avec l'adresse de redirection corrigée 
- tu sauvegardes et tu nommes ta page  index.html (si elle doit rester unique sur ce site ou lenomdemonchoix.html si ce site doit  avoir d'autres pages) 
- il te demande de choisir .txt ou .html, tu marques .html 
- tu balances ta page sur ton serveur et basta.


----------



## koeklin (6 Janvier 2008)

euh c'est bien ce script là que t'as utilisé?

```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!-- 
  document.location.href="http://ladressedemonforuml"
-->
</script>
```
parce que là j'ai un doute
j'ai donné deux codesla page précédente: 
l'un pour une iframe 
l'autre pour une redirection 
c'etait au choix, ce que tu me montres est une iframe mais pas une redirection...


----------



## romeo133 (6 Janvier 2008)

oui c'est bien celui la mais ca fonctionne pas. j'ai du faire une connerie

J'ai créé un site, sur lequel il n'y a qu'une seule page vide.

J'ai copié ton code dans textedit je l'ai nomé index.html et je l'ai copié dans le dossier de mon site.

dans mon dossier j'ai 2 éléments : 1 page index.html et un dossier qui porte le nom de mon site avec des dossier dedans.
La page que j'ai créé avec textedit, je dois la copié à quel endroit ? je dois effacé la premier index.html ki est à la racine et je le remplace par le mien ? 
parcke ca na pa fonctionné. kan j'ai publié le site, y'avai juste une page blanche avec le code écrit.


----------



## romeo133 (6 Janvier 2008)

<script type="text/javascript">
<!-- 
  document.location.href="http://www.google.fr"
-->
</script>


voila le code ke j'ai utilisé


----------



## koeklin (6 Janvier 2008)

tu pourrais me donner l'adresse de ce site?


----------



## romeo133 (6 Janvier 2008)

le site c :  http://redirection.scola.fr


----------



## romeo133 (6 Janvier 2008)

t'as une idée ? j'ai du me planté à kelke part.


----------



## koeklin (7 Janvier 2008)

C'est tout con...Là t'écris en WYSIWIG sur textedit
en fait il faut aller dans les préférences de Textedit et il faut choisir le "Format Texte"
t'as plus qu'a écrire le code, mettre index.html comme titre pour remplacer ta page d'index et ça devrait être bon


----------



## romeo133 (7 Janvier 2008)

A bon ? Je suis pas devant mon mac, j'essairai à midi. Merci encore. Je te tiens au courant si ca marche.

A+​


----------



## romeo133 (7 Janvier 2008)

je viens d'essayer mais ca fonctionne toujours pas :-(

Pourtant j'ai fait tout ce que tu m'a dis. J'ai copié le code dans textedit, dans les préférences, j'ai coché format texte et j'ai sauvegardé sous le nom : index.html. Ensuite j'ai copié cette page à la place de ma page index.html de mon dossier site.

regarde ce que ca fait :

http://redirection.scola.fr

a+


----------



## koeklin (7 Janvier 2008)

essaie avec un editeur de texte type Smultron (gratuit)


----------



## romeo133 (7 Janvier 2008)

mais c bizzare que ca fonctionne pas. Mon ordi est tout réssent, il a meme pas 1 mois.

ptite question, sur la page de mon site, je dois rien mettre ? Je dois pas mettre le code dans un élément html ?


----------



## romeo133 (7 Janvier 2008)

ca yest ca marche !!!!!

en fait, dans textedit, j'ai décoché la case "conserver les espaces".

et quand j'ai sauvegardé j'ai décoché la case "txt." à défaut d'extension.

Enfin voila, jte remercie. C'est vraiment sympa de ta part d'avoir pris sur ton temps pour m'aider.

Merci encore.

Salut à une prochaine.

Ciao


----------



## koeklin (7 Janvier 2008)

Ton ordi marche bien rassure toi mais l'utilisation de textedit pour cet emploi n'est pas fréquent, on a tendance à préférer pour cela d'autres editeurs de texte comme Smultron ou TextMate (c'est ce dernier que j'utilise le plus) et je ne maitrise pas assez les fonctions de ce TextEdit pour t'expliquer pourquoi ça marche chez moi et pas chez toi , tout ce que je sais c'est que j'ai modifié un temps certaines préférences de ce logiciel (mais lesquels? je ne m'en souviens plus)

Edit: Pas vu ton message quand j'ai tapé celui ci, content que ça marche.... enfin... désolé de te conseiller d'utiliser des logiciels (ici texetedit ) que je ne maitrise pas assez


----------



## romeo133 (7 Janvier 2008)

T'inquiète pas, maintenant j'ai vu ce qui clochait. jtembetrai plu lol
Mais jte remercie vraiment beaucoup.
Ptete à une prochaine. Je dois retourner bosser.

A +. CIAO


----------



## molgow (7 Janvier 2008)

Maintenant qu'il existe un forum iWeb consacré uniquement aux problèmes iWeb, merci de créer un nouveau sujet dans ce forum pour votre problème.


----------

